# Sheffield Care Girls : Part 14



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel xx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi

Just marking the page so I can find you all

Big hugs to everyone 

Love Kody xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Just marking page too. Hope everyone is ok. Been feeling a bit off lately and not coming online as much. Will pull myself together and post  soon. Nicola x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just marking the new page
Hi everyone!!


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello

everyone sending love and good vibes lots to tell you but far too late in the evening lol

TTFN
Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Am planning to clean the house through today - my weekend ritual, as dh is busy working.

Thankfully he has been lucky enough to get tomorrow off so we are going to spend day together and go out for a nice lunch - have not decide where yet but I am hoping the weather is better than it is today.

Also, going to start ripping flooring up in our bedroom too as we are getting a new carpet so need to give the skirting boards etc a nice new coat of gloss next week. Really sad but I cannot wait to get carpets in our bedroom just the thought of the nice soft feel on my feet - I am easily pleased 



See you all soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope you are all well  

I had my injection training on Wednesday afternoon and my medication turned up yesterday!!!! very difficult to hide something that size when no-one in the house knows what happening !!

As soon as AF is here I call Care and arrange to go in for bloods, if all ok I can start injecting that day !! AF is due nex t weekend but it feels like it could come before that.... this is a bit of a B****R as I go away to Buxton on Monday as a suprise week away for DH dad its his 60th on Wednesday, we are staying in a converted Barn looking forward to it, If Af comes we will have to make our excuses for a few hours and go to Sheffield ... thenback to Hull to pick up the medication for the evening Injection !!!!! 

Im on the Short P and just want to get started, I did have an FSH of 12 but Care dont seem to mind that so im  that all is ok on the 2 day of AF to go ahead, does anyone know if the scan you too ??

The nurse was really lovely .. I just hope I dont freak out at EC !!! 

Any suggestions or help would be very very greatly appreciated this will be my first time xxx

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya Mel, 

That sounds like a manic week but at least it will keep you occupied. We did long protocol so my only advise for the whole process is to keep as relaxed as possible even on the 2ww. I used a wheat bag to keep my area warm and promote follie growth and also drank at least 2 litres of water every day for both my follies and lining, which worked for me. 

I feel that my fault was that throughout the whole injections, ec and et I was fine but on the 2ww I fell to pieces and was so worried about everything and   most of it which I feel told my body that something was not right and thus ended up with a bfn. I know that it was not all down to this but PMA   has to play a part. So my advice to you is enjoy (as much as you can) and relax.

Really hope it all goes well for you 

Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well 
I have had a very busy weekend my son is 7 today so we had a massive pirate party for him in our garden bbq bouncy castle 15 screaming kids all hyper on sweets and chocolate but it was really good day and thankfully the rain held off even the adults got dressed up as pirates which was fun.
Hope everyone else has had a great weekend too. 

Mel~So glad your tx is starting soon as AF arrives I still have to wait because im doing egg share its going to be few months before I can start and im getting inpaitent  you have a very busy week to start doing the tx good luck with it all before you know it you will be at the 2ww stage.

Kelly~Hope you are well I too like the feel of carpet when we moved in to our house in Jan its laminated all way thru except front room it seemed like a good idea at the time but I miss that cosy feeling you get with carpet so am thinking of putting one in my bed room.

We having another bbq today with all the left over chops and sausages we didn't use yesterday just hope rain stays away again.

Speak soon Take care 
Kody XxXxXxX


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Kelly 

Thanks for your advice I really appreciate you taking the time to reply xxx so sorry to hear about your BFN,   its somthing I try not to think about but Im not too optimistic as age is not on my side....I am  that I get lucky but im known as a bit of a stress head so I doubt it I will stay calm, I hope you are going to try again xxxx I send  to you xxxx good luck chick xxxx 


Kody- not looking forward to any of it if im honest lol, the 2ww is going to be hard, its difficult when your keeping it secret too you have to be soooo carefull xx wont be long now hun and you will be starting your cycle,   for a BFP for you  

Love & stuff 
Mel xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Where did the weekend go?? Had the worst nights sleep ever, overlaid and now feel like poop. Thankfully the students are out on a trip all day 

Hope you all had a good weekend 

Chat soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just back from a week at my parents, aorry not read back but wanted to say hello.

Love to all

Will pop back later when I have more time.
xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

bump,
we fell off the first page.
hello all.
xxxx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Hope evryone is well, 
Im still waiting around for AF 

Tq~ Hope you had a lovely time at your parents

Mel~ any sign of your AF ?

Hope evryone else is ok

Speak soon Kody


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

BUMP


Hi kodypink - had a lovely time thanks.

here is a little AF dance for you                      

xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

bump

we fell off again


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry have been neglecting you  

Got back from hols on Tues eve and had a lovely time. Pics are on ******** for any of you on there.

Started a plan to lose my baby weight when we got back so I have spent this evening sorting out some healthy recipes and doing my on-line food shopping to help me stick to it.  It's going very well so far. 
Saw pics of me in a cossie (NOT added to ******** of course  ) and I was busting out of it (partly to do with having mammoth milk filled boobies   but my bum is just as big with no excuse) so decided I best sort myself out if I ever want to have another go at ICSI in a couple of years - they won't let me in the door in this state!  

Have 3 stones to lose to get back to the acceptable weight I was when had ICSI for Thomas in Feb 08        

Will do some personals next time, hope everyone is ok
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well ), 

Kody .. no sign of AF as yet but due tomorrow fingers crossed !!!! I can then call care to go in for blood tests and will find out when I can start on the injections, im really starting to panic for some reason I hasvse gone from being excited to being very very scared and confused..

Maybe its because AF is due who knows, how you are well keep me posted on whats happening 

Speak soon 


Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I have had a very up and down weekend my sister had a gorgeous little girl friday morning so spent all day cuddling her yesterday it made me realise how much I want another one of my own and how I want too help another couple feel what my sister and her DP was feeling he is so proud he cant stop looking at the baby think hes more amazed that they have made her. I am just gettin so inpaitent waiting and I know its not going to be until september before I can start treatment but it just feels as tho its not happening with me having to wait for AF before anymore progress im going to be terrible on the 2ww!!

TQ~ Thank you for the AF dance much apprechiated 

Mel~ This is such a emotional rollercoaster ups and downs all the way my hat goes off to all the ladies doing this again and again they are very brave and strong, you are going to experience every emotion possible. I am very excited that it could all end in a BFP but very scared of what I have to go thru to try and get that result and if it is a BFN what am I going to feel after, dissapointment wouldn't come close, my DH is being amazing so far I just hope the pressure isn't too much for us. Heres  for us both.

Karen~ So glad you had a nice holiday, I have been doing the diet  one and half stone to go struggling at the min tho im getting very fed up with it !! I dont need to lose it for my treatment just losing it for me, just hoping I get BFP so if I get some weight off when I put the baby weight on I hopefully wont have as much too lose!! well thats my thinking anyway if I dont get my BFP i'll have bit more confidence to wear my bikini on holiday 

Hope everyone else is well heres to a  week for us all 
Love Kody xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Kody 

Well AF is here came this afternoon as spotting so day one tomorrow, care have asked me to call on day one to book in for bloods and a scan, I have my medication ready so if my bloods and scan go ok I should start my treatment either Tuesday or Wednesday !! I am really nervous now its here I am just hoping I cross the first hurdle of my bloods being fine to go ahead ... My FSH was 10 last month so thats on the high side... fingers crossed I can get started...

I know what you mean about the waiting its the worst thing to do, you feel so helpless, im not looking forward to the 2ww I think that will drive me nuts !! Acupuncture booked for Tuesday at 6.30pm hopefully this may help my stress levels I have booked 1 session per week ..

GooD luck and   to us ALL  am   that things work ok well FOR ALL  

Will keep you updated 

MEL XXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
Will be back to post more personals - just so busy and tired but well!!

Mel - HUGE good luck to you - it is a very nervous time - acupuncture should help and it feels a positive thing to do. Is your DH still considering donating? I hope he is, it is such a generous thing to consider doing and people in our position are genuinely eternally grateful - people like him are our only hope and have led to my gorgeous BFP and developing bump! Good luck for this week and keep us up to date. 

Kody - the wait always feel ages but it will fly, I am sure. 
Karen - well done on the diet!!

Hi Kelly and TQ 

Nicola - how are things with you?   

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all well and enjoying the weather. 

It is the end of term nightmare at school, seems so busy which isn't helping my tiredness or mood!! So much to do before the end of term. 

Seeing midwife tomorrow for 16 week check   - can't believe we are that far already - still doesn't seem real at times. We have got another scan on Sat in Lincoln - we are paying privately for a reassurance - really looking forward to seeing little one for longer   and hopefully purely for pleasure.  Apart from tired feeling pretty good. People keep asking loads of questions that I haven't even thought about! Still don't dare to get to ahead of ourselves.  FIL and partner have said they would like to buy the travel system   - really generous of them - they are happy to work to our timescales and choice totally, they just want to have a look at some with us and pay for it when we decide - how kind. Those experienced Mummies - anything you would definitely make sure it has or doesn't have Any recommendations at all? There seems so much choice and it is a big decision as it lasts so long - we really want to get it right. 

I hope everyone else is well - seems a bit quieter on here recently. 

Good luck to everyone going for or waiting for tx - it is a horrible time as it feels like wasted time, but it does always go quick and tx will be on you before you know it. 

Lots of love
Tiny xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

just popping on to say hi

How hot is it?? 

Hope everybody is okay

Tiny  ~ Nice to hear how you're doing, wow 16 weeks already! Thats flown by. How are you coping with the warm weather, last summer I was rather huge and struggled with the heat when it was really warm. Lots of ice lollies and cool showers! Not long til the end of term when you can hopefully get your feet up and relax. Good luck for you scan, it will be lovely to see bubs again.  my in laws also bought our travel system for us, which was a big help and very kind of them. You're right about the choice, its mind boggling! After lots of looking we've got the Mamas and Papas Ultima 8 in one MPX travel system ,I liked the fact that when baby was tiny you had the carry cot part, then when they're about 6 months you then use the travel seat bit, and its also front and rear facing which I was after. You can also clip the car seat straight onto the chassis when you're out and about which is soo easy I love it. Here's the link for a pic.... http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-polka/259783002/type-i/ It was expensive, almost £700 but m&P have got a sale on, at the mo! We got it from a shop in Hessle near you called Just Baby. They are a Mamas and Papas stockist infact we got most of baby's stuff from there, all the furniture etc, the guy came and assembled the whole nursery for free, very good,would recommend them. 

Karen ~ Hey lovely, How are you? So pleased to hear you had a good holiday, Bet Thomas really enjoyed it. Had to smile about the cossie picture. I know what you mean about needing to loose weight. I've got 2 stone to shift to get back to pre pregnancy weight. Have trying to be good for a few weeks, but its so difficult when you're at home a lot,or rushing about, I end up just grabbing any old junk, and meeting other mummies for cake and coffee is doing my thighs no good!  Let me know if you find a good diet that works, need some help!

Mel ~ Hiya, wow day 1 today then! All systems go! Good luck for you bloods and scans, hope fhs is ok, sure it will be, and you can get started. Its normal to be nervous, once you get into it you will be fine! Sending you lots of positive vibes and good luck!     

Kody  ~ How are you? congrats on you little niece!  Hope you are feeling ok? I what its like waiting for treatment when you just want to get started! I'm soo impatient! September will be here before you know it! 

Kelly ~ Hello hun how are you? Hows things at work, not long til the summer hols.  Have you got any rough dates for strating tx again?

Hi Nicola ~ How you doing? I hope you're ok.

Scooby  ~ If you're about, How are you and Zac? Hope you had a lovely holiday. 

T.Q ~ How are you and your lovely girls?

Sally ~ Hello if you're reading, hope you're well. 

Hope you're all enjoying this gorgeous weather. I've just filled Alex's paddling pool up, if I could fit in it I would!

Love to you all.

Katy. xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Thank you all for your words of encouragement they are a great support to me  


Hi Tiny - Yes DH is going to donate he just needs to speak with the Care to get the ball rolling ;o) will keep you updated 

Hello Katy , yes it feels very wow at the moment, just hope my FSH is a good level when I have my bloods done so that I can start on the injecting ....(and no im not looking forward to that part either lol)
I am confused though, I thought care said to call on day one and that bloods would be taken on day 2 !! well today is day 1 I called and the receptionist seemed a bit flustered and asked me to come in on Wednesday (day 3) is this ok ? ? ? Im quite worried about this should I be ?

Im on the sp which is supacur and Menopur no tablets or anything just those 2 sets of injections, im getting nervous that my medication does mot seem much compared to others, is that just me being paranoid ? I have had no priming (would that make a difference?)


All of these questions blah blah blah blah so sorry, I was thinking of just turning up at care tomorrow at 8am !!

Your thoughts ladies would be appreciated

Ta 
Mel


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Mel - fab news re your DH 

I was on long protocol and only had those 2 injections so don't worry - they work!!! Good luck. It is daunting though. If you are unsure about anything ring them - I did - lots!!! I always wrote it down first in case I forgot something. 

Katy - thank you so much for your thorough info and the link - we shall certainly pay them a visit. It is daunting with so much choice. Thanks again. I am not too big yet but have been getting hot, might have to get a fan for my classroom I think! On serious end of term countdown now  

Hope everyone else is OK 
Love
Tiny xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Just popping by to say   have been to York for the weekend with the girls from work, rented a fantastic townhouse a stones throw from the Minster was just what I needed   Been at work today and am exhausted so off to bedskis for me will be back to do personals soon xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Just bumping us back up again ladies we fell off the first page.

Karenm - I am now really putting effort into losing the bay weight, I lost a stone and half after the girls were born, then it crept back on, aiming to loose about 4 stone, will get me back to pre treatment weight, might just have got back in shape before we try FET.  then it will all go back on again.

Hi tiny -  we are fone thanks, Maisie is coping with her brace but is struggling in the heat, going to invest in a paddling pool, both of them love splashing in water, how are you doing? 16wks wow time is flying by chuck.  As for stuff to buy, we stuck to the basics to start with and topped up as and when, I found muslins invaluable, I use to put them in their moses baskets folded over the top, as they often spat up or sicked a little during the night, and it saved changing their sheet every day. I made a list recently for a friend who is pregnant of the stuff we bought.  Start stocking up on fairy non bio and washing up liquid, we go through gallons of the stuff.

Hi katyblue - how are you chuck, were fine thanks, just trying to keep the girls cool in this heat, we are not getting out much, because its too hot, we normally have an afternoon walk at 3ish but its still roasting at that time, and now I have to push maisie in a single buggy only thing she fits in with her brace and carry lily on my back, and its tad to warm for that kind of exhertion, but been sitting out in the garden about 4ish and playing with pans of water.

Hi to everyone else, just getting ready for bed, and DH is throwing me the evils, as I have been trying to fly nets for the pushchairs and other bits online tonight, so best log off and give him a bit of TLC.

night ladies
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Quick update from me I got the go ahead from Care today to start my injections this evening I was so shocked I never asked what my FSH was I expected that to let me down , notice how late the post is  I have been willing myself to get on with it and get em done shaking like a leaf DH working nights, just me and the pooch (thats my Shihtzu Betty Boo)

My intension was to get them done for 10pm, didn't actually get started until almost 11pm, everytime I tried to draw injection 1 from the vial into the syringe it went back down !!! 6 goes 6 !!! I ask you that was only for the first one..... , it didn't hurt but its left a bruise before I got the needle out ! and a massive circle of itchy red rash spots !! is that normal ? then 3 vials of the next injection to one water !nightmare ! talk about bubbles it was like the advertisement for aero again what an  .

Back at care on Monday for a check ..... a question please ladies , we got an invoice from care today its says £895 for icsi ? nothing wrong with DH at all and this has never been mentioned as part of our treatment, he had about 75mill per ml, 75% active and excellent mobility anyone else had the same problem ? or do you pay for it just in case you need it ?

Hope you are all OK and enjoying the smashing weather .....xxxxx I will keep you updated with my progress Good luck and love to you all

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya everyone  how are you all doing in this heatwave?

Hi Mel 
I would ring and check why you have been charged for ICSI, you shouldn't be billed for it up front unless they have decided you need it. Maybe they have made a mistake?  I used to get the itchy red spots now and again, not for every jab though, each one seems to be different. You will be an expert at jabbin' soon don't worry, the first ones are always very fiddly. Well done for getting through the first one all on your own (well with only your doggy for support   )  PS I just had those 2 jabs as well and worked for me! Most of us were on those 2 meds only. 

Hi TQ
Well I have lost 4lb so a good start, only a zillion more to go    Yes if it works again for me in a year or two I will put it all back on then, in pregnancy all I wanted to eat for first 6 months was cheese salad sarnies with mayonnaise and seabrooks crisps in em so that didn't help me keep my weight down!

Hi Kelly
Glad you had a lovely weekend in York, that's where I worked for last 5 years and I really miss it, it is such a beautiful place. 

Hi Tiny
Congratulations on 16 weeks! That has flown by, just think you are only 4 weeks from being halfway there  
Our parents clubbed together to buy travel system as well, so nice of them. We have a Britax Vigour 4 and we love it. Nice bright red carrycot,  pram attachment that can face either way, isofix car seat and frame has a lovely big shopping basket. These are some of the things you need to think about.  

I've run out of time now as have to meet childminder at 9.15 for a get to know each other meeting at playgroup, and have to give our tiddler some toast before then    Will try and get back later for more personals.

Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Sorry i haven't been on for a while. Have been in a bad place emotionally lately so have been having some time out time.
Think i am still getting over the bfn. Really never thought i would feel this. I got attached to little beanie and was so convinced it had worked. I really want to start tx again but am so scared  

Mel- Well done for doing the jabs yourself hun. I couldn't mix the injections, i spilt the 1st one so dh mixed and i jabbed.
I am doing sp too as last time i did lp. Did you phone care about you being down for icsi, hope it went ok.

Tiny- Glad you are doing ok hunny.

Karen well done, 4lbs already. Have been reading your posts on ********. Hope buggy fit went ok  

TQ- Hope you are ok hunny. Haven't rang the acu guy yet. Still not sure if i am going to have it or not   
Don't know what to do for the best really.

Kody- Hope you are feeling better now hun

Katy- hope your ok hun

Sally, Scooby, and kelly- hope your all ok

Its been so hot hasn't it. Would be ok if i wasn't working in it   

Quick question.
We got our dates for next cycle based on my cycles being 28-32 days. However, last cyce was 40 days. Will this alter out tx dates now

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is ok still no sign of AF for me  shes due so im hoping shes playing and not gunna make me wait much longer.
Sorry for lack of personals will pop on later and catch up been a busy bee at min.

Speak soon
Love Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi all how are you all ? what a hot day its been again !!!

Hi Kody - keep smiling AF never arrives when you wnat her too and Arrives when you dont !

Nicola - I needed all of my concentration I was shaking like a leaf, have a massive bruise spoke to care today they said I had probably hit a blood vessel just my luck, No pain no gain (actually it didnt hurt) I was concerned that I had done something wrong, also asked about the icsi charge , they said that DH sperm was excellent but because the morphology result was delayed they added it just in case, but we wont be needing it unless his sample on the day has changed, I hope not its another £900 !!

Karen - I was a little concerned that care may have been rushing me through, originaly they said I needed to take HRT for 2 weeks but then they said I would have to wait until after their shut down 2 weeks into August, they then said I could go with my own cycle, with just the 2 meds ..... some ladies are taking all sorts of different meds I thought I might me missing out... second injection tonight arggg what symptoms will there be ? if any

Take care all xxx

Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Mel - Ouch! Hitting a blood vessel stinks like , I hit one when I was stimming but was less brave then you & pulled injection out bursting into tears  Then only symptoms I got was when down regging I ended up with a really bad cold and when stimming as my follies started to get bigger I felt bloated and some twinges but tried to solve that by having a wheat bag on my tummy every night. Glad to hear you got the costings sorted, hope that the   on the day are top notch 

Kody  - AF dance for you     

Nicola - sending  your way. It really is not easy getting a bfn, it truely is a rollercoaster of emotions. Hope that you can keep  and it doesn't drag you down too much. I have recently being playing the GLAD game from Pollyanna to keep me  - everyday think of something to be glad about and I promise it will make you 

Karen  -  well done on the weight loss, sounds like your keeping . Keeping up to date with you an ******** - Thomas is a right little cutie xx

Tiny  - great to hear your doing well - hows the bump coming on 

TQ  - also keeping up to date with you and your little twinnies on ********. How gorgeous are your 2 girlies. Hope Maisie is okay after her fall  and that you and dh are doing good 

Katy  - how are you and lil' Alex doing? I start my tx as soon as AF arrives so anytime next week. Am terrified but looking forward to having another go - at least fet does not have all the injections and EC that goes along with ICSI/IVF  Am soooo looking forward to the summer hols got another couple of weeks before they start as lots of admin to do hope it is as  as it has been this week.

Sally, Scooby and anyone I may have missed  lots of  to everyone going through or starting tx 

Well best be off to work 

See you soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly. Will try that game. It seems a good idea. Todays thing to be glad about is that i have my dh with whom i would be a mess without. Love him to bits.    Mel. Sounds sore hunny. When i had 2 zoladex invection earlier this year they hit a vessel in my tummy. Its hurt ALOT lol. The bruise was massive and still there a bit when i had my next one a month later. Hope last nites injections were better hun. Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Lol you will never believe it .. I now have a matching set of bruises one on each leg this time I   like  lol what a mess my legs are in Im running out of room !! I just have to keep telling myself its all in a good cause  

The second lot of injections there is no mark at all I just dont understand what Im doing wrong !! tonight I think I will try it while wearing a blindfold lol it cant get any worse  

I hope you are all well and enjoying the weather, can I ask is it ok to take ibuprofen while doing the injections, have had a banging headache for the past 2 days !!!! 

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Mel - Mmmm I only got one bruise ever and that was first time when I jabbed the sterile water in injection training.  Got lots of rashes though.  You need big thunder thighs like me I never ran out of room  
I found best position was sitting on the toilet    Just seemed to have leg at right height and tension - try it!    
Not sure about ibuprofen sorry, I know paracetomol is ok (but paracetomol is rubbish isn't it) 

Katy - sent you a text seeing if you want to bring Alex to soft play place in Xscape next week, me and Scooby are going to try it. Hope you can make it - have you got car sorted yet?  

Kelly - Sooooo hoping your next treatment is successful. Not long now  

Nicola - Sorry you have been having a bad time, hope you are ok. It is so hard to get BFN.  Not sure about AF affecting dates, did you start on day 21 of cycle before?  

Kody - Hope AF has arrived for you now.  

TQ - Spoken to you on ******** but more hugs to you and hope Maisie is fully recovered from her bump and that Tal does well this weekend xxx 

Tiny - Hope your 16 week check went well. Did you get to listen to the heartbeat? Have you bought anything yet?    You will have such fun shopping. Are you gonna find out if boy or girl or do you want a surprise? xxx 

Hi Leanne - How are you doing? we will have to get together soon won't we. I know you are meeting up with Scooby next week, I would have come along but clashed with swimbabes but would love to meet up with you another time and meet your twins. 

Sally - You around? How did your hols go? Come on tell us the gossip, what have you been up to?

Hi to anyone else who I have missed
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Hi Karen , thank you so much for your advice I just had a bruise free injection session sat on the loo seat !!! whoop whoop no bruise just a little itchy rash so thank you for that xxx

Scan on Monday - Nicola,  Kelly hope you are both well   Nicola I may try the tummy injection after my first scan should 

Kelly - Im just a little worried that I should be getting some kind of side effects just to make sure I know its doing its job lol

Hello to all if I have missed anyone, thank you for all of your support your such a friendly lot 

TTFN 

Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Mel - I was the same I worried that everything was not working but when you go for your scan and see that it is you will feel relieved  Whoop Whoop on your bruise free night, I have big thighs so had plenty of room to stab away at  You can only take paracetamol when doing tx - I git a really bad cold with a banging headache when d'regging & rung Care to ask them and they said only paracetamol if I must - hope this helps 

Karen - thank you 

Hope you all have a



Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Have found you, new home whilst we were away    

Had a fab holiday apart from the 4 days, 3 nights we had to spend in a Greek hospital with Z, was awful but he is OK and back home now  

Will read back through later but just wanted to say hi  

x x


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Karen~ Still no AF its typical for her too be late when I want her too come I really hope she comes soon just so I feel I'm moving in at min it feels like its not happening for me and I'm getting really impatient 

Mel~ Hope u jabs going well for you now and no more bruising ?? Good luck with your scan I'm sure itsall working but I can imagine ill be same when it comes too my turn ill be thinking same 

Nicola~ Cant imagine your dissapointment hope you are feeling ok 

Kelly~ Thank you for the AF dance  lets hope she comes soon

Scooby~ So glad you had a fab hol sorry bout having to go to the hospital but happy to hear everything is fine now 

Sorry if I missed anyone hope you all well and been enjoying the sun  for you all

I have had a lovely day today had a bbq for my DH birthday (its on Wednesday) just family my sister brought my likkle niece shes so gorgeous I'm bias . Just cant wait to start my tx and I know its still not till sept  I know it will all be worth the wait if I get that BFP. 
well I got too get off and finish tidying up after everyone thats only thing when you have a bbq or party you are left with the mes aahhh well it was a lovely day !! Just started thundering so that was good timing 

Speak soon 
Love Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Day 5 of the happy jabbing session   I really dread it, its the mixing that I find difficult , it keep squirting back in the vial I must have an air block or something !

Hello Kelly - I managed to keep of the headache tablets and used a cold flannel across my forehead, seemed to work quite well .

Kody - chin up AF will show when shes ready   thinking of you xx

Scan day for me tomorrow lets hope they find something I feel a little bloated and have had a couple of twinges in my right hand side not sure what that means, need to be there for 8am so will set off at 6.30am !!! I hae driving too xxxx

TTFN 
Love & Stuff Mel


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just thought I would nip on before the little ladies wake up, sorry not been on for a while, but as some as you know those on fbook, been having a bit of a time of it, seriously when it rains it pours in this household, cut a long story short, I was taken to A&E again with a rupture cyst just over a week ago, then on thursday we were in A&E with Maisie as she decided to try out sofa diving, and she walloped the floor head first, and we have laminate, they kept her in for a bit as she was aggrivated, think you would be when its roasting hot, and sweat is pouring off you, but she was given the all clear, later that evening I was then doing a mad dash over to sheffield to the emergency vets with Tal as a cat had terrorised him, and he can't use his hind legs, they are just dragging behind him, he is currently on complete hutch rest, they are hoping it just inflamation at the base of his spine, we will know more tonight, they said if there was no improvement by today then they would xray him, and see if his spine was fractured. So been very emtional since thursday, he seems ok in himself, still eating, drinking and grooming, and taking his medicine like a good boy, he is getting a bit sulky about been in his hutch all day, but when the girls go to bed we get him out and give him lots of cuddles.

Sorry no personals will attempt some later, got loads of housework to be cracking on with, just lacking the momentum, also been trying to search on web somewhere to go for my bday next year, can't decide on a week in the lakes, or a week on a greek island, or a week in italy, if we go abroad just want to go for a week with it being the girls first time.

right really must crack on, the ladies will be waking shortly.
Love to all.
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Just got back from my first scan at Sheffield, I have been taking the meds for 5 days on a sp and have 3 on each side .. not sure if thats good or bad ?/

They said ok for sp as they done expect a massive response,For some reason they had a problem locating my left ovary this was a pain because they then had to put a considerable amount of pressure on my tummy to get to see it   !! very uncomfortable.

Will be calling for all of the results at 13.30 today will update you this evening, if I canstay awake along enough !! been up since 5.00 now have to go to work arrgggggg

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello ladies

Still no AF for me 4 days late now shes taking the Mick now  she def is a witch 
Been in a very bad mood today and DH is getting it all just don't no why I'm feeling like this I just cant seem to snap out of it 

TQ~ I am so sorry too hear about all of your bad luck you've been having I hope your bunny gets better very soon and I hope you and your DD are better now, makes me think I shouldn't be in such a bad mood you have had a lot too deal with, hope you are in for some good times now  for you hun 

Mel~ Good luck for your results hun let us no when you get them. 

Speak soon 
Kody


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Kodypink - I was over a week later when waiting for AF to arrive for treatment  worked out well in the end though. Meant I got to get hammered on new years eve , could your bad mood be a sign that she is on her way?

going to try another dance, just going to try and copy and paste something, nope did'nt work
grrrr was trying to post some dancing penguins and a dino.

here you go chuck [fly]                                                               [/fly]

Tal is off for his check up at 6pm, so fingers crossed.
Hope AF turns up soon chuck, and I hope your mood lifts, try a nice warm bath, glass of wine, chocolate icecream and candals and a trashy magazine.
Take care chuck.
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

C'mon Kody's AF - you nasty old bat - get a move on!     

Good news on the follies Mel - Hope all is well.  My left ovary was a pest too - poor Tracey the nurse had to put all her weight on my tum during EC to keep it in position as it kept trying to sneak off behind my womb    the little menace 

Spoke to you on ** TQ and glad Tal doing ok

Well our Thomas is doing brill, he is crawling like an expert and now climbing up to standing so I bet he will be an early walker at this rate. He is so active I don't know where he gets it as me and DH are right lazy devils! 

Bye for now
Karen
xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Got my results at 1.30 today and all is well, I have 3 follies on each side and bloods are fine not bad for my age and Cares expectations  

Hi Karen, its more uncomfortable than painful.. she said that it might be easier to locate next time as they will get heavier and will be weighed down a bit ... lets hope so .. mind you with sedation I may not mind as much  

Kody - go Jogging !!!! thats all I can think of but if your in the mood to indulge in wine and chocolate that could be a sign the wicked  will have to show sooner or later xx

I am back at care on wednesday !! another 6am drive !! but hopefully worth it,I have to keep my medication as it is for the time being until I have been on wednesday, so 2 more nights 3 powders - 1 water and a Jab of the lovely Supecur !!! smashing 

Hope you are all well xxx

TTFN 

Mel


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Just a quickie as off to bed

Mel- glad everything is ok hun

hope everyone else is ok

Will post vetter next time

nite nite x


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Morning Ladies

Well AF has finally arrived this morning with a vengeance think its all that moaning about her not coming shes thought here you go and gave me it bad but I'm not gunna moan bout that just happy at last I can progress on. Booked in for my bloods to be taken tommorrow then if they ok its more bloods to be taken and tests done and DH has too do his sample then they find me a match which wont take long as there are loads of ladies waiting for eggs, then its tx time so fingers crossed tx will start begging of sept maybe bit later depending on how quickly my results come back, its just one long waiting game !!
Sorry for lack of personals just popped on to say Hi and tell you  came


Speak soon 
Love Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Whoop whoop !!! great news Kody !!


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Just a quick one, my AF arrived early for a change, was on a bowling trip with college and as I was unprepared she decided to raise her head  . Started the tablets at tea time and ringing Care today to let them know and get a date for scan  

Will be back to do personals later  

Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi all. Nice to read about you all xx

I am going to start ICSI at Care Sheffield as I have had two failed attempts at Leeds, one fresh ICSI and one FET, both times I had 2 high grade embryos put back in so was very positive both times. Our problem is my husband has poor sperm and my FSH has gone up to 11.2 once, which is fairly high for 30 years old I think. 

I just wanted advice on how flexible they are and what they do differently to other hospitals, I have looked on the web-site and they look good at what they do 

Thanks all


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well I had my bloods took at my GP's and my veins decided they didn't want to play after 2 nurses and 3 failed attempts at getting any blood my vein decided too let a trickle out, I just hope its enough for them too test other wise I might have to have a dash through to sheff for them to try to take it, my bodies always like that everytime I have too give bloods they just don't want too part with it. 

Mel~ Hows your tx going chick hope you are ok ?? 

Honeypieface~ Welcome and good luck on your upcoming tx fingers crossed you get your BFP this time hun, everyone I have met at CARE sheff have been fantastic and so helpful. 

Hope everyone is ok speak soon    
Love Kody xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Hi Kody - thank you for the Hug I needed it lol, back at care in the morning for probably my last until EC on Monday !! I am soosoooo nervous I cant believe its that time already, feeling a few twinges now very heavy in the tummy area , injections are no bother still itchy and lumpy but hey Ill survive....xxxx

Hope your sample is enough hun , love to you xxxx

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Gosh! It has been one of those weeks, so so busy am ready for a relaxing weekend. Thankfully dh has tomorrow off so we can spend the day together 

Mel - 

Kody  - Hope they managed to get enough from you to complete the sample 

Honeypieface -  to the thread.

Nicola - how are you doing hun?? 

Karen - how are you and Thomas? Keeping up with events on **, you have a right lil' cutie on your hands 

TQ  - How is Tal doing? Also keeping up with you ** and your lil' heartbreakers - your pics of them both make my heart melt 

Tiny - how are you and 'bump' doing? Would love to see some scan pics - are you on ** 

Katy - hows you and Alex keeping? 

Leanne - your lil' twinnies are growing up so fast, also keeping up with you on ** 

Scooby, Sally and everyone else hope you are all keeping well.

Am on day 4 of climavel or whatever they are called, feel fine but getting a strange metallic taste in my mouth - not sure if it is the tablets or the water at work  Booked in for scan on Friday 17th July so not long to wait, cannot say that I am missing the injections this time around .



Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

My it is very quiet on here, hope everyone is okay and just busy busy busy.

I have 3 days left to work inc today and then off for 2 weeks 

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Ladies hello and thank you for all of your support xxxxx 

EC went well not half as bad as I expected, from the 6 follies I managed 6 eggs , I was suprised by that  

Got the call today to let me know from the 6, 2 were not mature   1 Failed to fertilise   leaving 3 that all fertilised successfully   I am back at 10 in the morning to have all 3 put back  

Im not sure what to expect or if its a good result ? fingers crossed, any words of advice would be appreciated xxxx 

TTFN 
mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies hope everyone is doing ok ?

I havenot heard from care about my sample if its been tested of the results were ok so im going to ring them tomorrow.

Kelly~ Hi how are you ?? any plans on how you gunna spend your time off ??

Mel~Well done on your eggs hun and fingers crossed for you hun im sending you all the luck    

Lots of love too you all 

Love Kody xxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thank you Kody   I really appreciate that xxxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck Mel     We only ended up with 2 embies to put back from quite a lot of eggs and look at us! Only takes one. 

Will catch up soon, school mad - end of term and so many things - tired but well and happy. 

Love to all and sorry been a bit AWOL - I do keep lurking though. 

Tiny xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Mel  - great news about your eggies. Was going to say good luck for ET today but you will already be PUPO now so goodluck and . Sending lost of  and    your way. Time to relax and put your feet up



Kody - have you got your results yet?? I have not got much planned for my time off, going to seaside with dh, friend and her little ones but plan to chill out really . Hopefully, will have a little embie or two on board, if all goes to plan and our 3  thaw out okay. Been having a few worries but it is out of our hands totally this time,  for a little bit of luck.

Hi to everyone else xxxx

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Thank you for your support , unfortunatley I lost one of the three so have had 2 put back both grade 2 one 2 cell one 5 cell, I must say I found the procedure really painfull   I was almost   what a wuss, 

Hope you are all well xxxx 

TTFN 
Mel


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mel
I found it painful too so don't beat yourself up - it is over now and little embies are where they need to be. Take it easy, rest up and drink lots. Keeping everything crossed. 
Tiny xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Tiny   I found the EC no problem I had to get them to stop for ET ...

My head is all over the place at the moment , Im convinced that because of the pain it wont work, I know I have to thing positive I am trying  

Thank you for your post xxx take care 
Love
Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Mel -  you were still probably sore from EC even though it was not as bad as your ET, our insides take a right hammering from the procedure  Just think of what your embies have had to go through before they have been put back home, shows that they are tough cookies to have survived this far. 
Easy said than done but try to forget about it all and relax, do whatever will take your mind off it - read a book, listen to music etc

   

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Kelly, your support is greatly appreciated xxxxx 

Love 
Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Mel

Hope it went well for you hun, congrats on bein pupo, now its the  let us all know how you feeling hun and how its going. Just hope its your time.



Remember we are here if you need us even if its just too vent and let off steam hun 

Kelly~ Everytime I ring CARE Sarah is not working or busy  so im ringing again 2moz im going  not knowing what going on.

Lots of  
Love Kody XxXxX


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Kody sure will xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Sorry have been awol, been having a bad time emotionally so have kept away for a while.
Having a good day today, hense why i am posting  

Mel- You are no wimp hunny, anyone whoi goes through ivf in the first place is a tough cookie.
I found both e/c and e/t very painful. They said it was due to the op's i have had and scar tissue.
Take it steady pupo lady  

Kelly- You doing the short protocol aren't you. I will be doing that so will i take the same pills as you

Kody- Hows things going with you hun

Tiny- Hope you can relax a bit during the holidays. How you getting on hun 

Honeypieface- Welcome hunny. I find care sheffield brilliant. Any questions you have i will try and help.
When are you hoping to start treatment hun

Karen, Katy, Scooby, TQ, and anyone i have missed (sorry) hope your all ok

We have our appt on the 5th of august to go through new protocol. We are doing sp this time.
Will have a scan too,    all the time that i am cyst free as the pains have returned which isn't a good sign.

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Nicola hun you are such a sweetie thank you xxxx

Love ~& stuff  Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nicola    for the emotional stuff   I am doing FET as we were lucky enough to get 3 frosties from our 1st ICSI. So far it is a v easy process just a matter of taking 3 hrt (Climival I think they are called) a day breakfast, lunch and tea and then if all goes well at scan tomorrow should be told when to start the lovely utrogestan (think thats right) pesseries 2 in a morning and 2 at night 12 hours apart from what the nurse told us on our last visit. Not looking forward to these at all  

The main worry for us is if our frosties survive the thaw - am   that at least 1 will survive to give us somewhat of a chance.

This maybe my last post for a couple of weeks if our frosties survive the thaw (whenever that maybe) as dh has asked me to relax and try not to think about it this time. Last time I think I drove myself mad   put the picture of our 2 little embies named bubble and squeak on the fridge spoke to them everyday and visualised them settling into their new home and pretty much   everyday as I used to read posts of 2ww peeps on here and   that I was not getting the same symptoms as I did not have any at all. Have only just got myself back to a normal state ready to face this round - if we get that far  

Am trying to stick with the mentality of 'what will be will be' and that no matter what everything happens for a reason and somewhere down the line baby or no baby it will all be good and make sense. Hard to do at times but intend to keep trying to think this way.

Hope the 2ww is going okay Mel  

Luv to everyone else 

Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicola    oh chich, sorry to hear you're having a bad time at the moment, hoping that your next cycle brings you that BFP


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Lovely Ladies

Mel~ Hows it going hun Hope you are ok and taking it easy 

Nicola~ Big  hun so sorry you are having a hard time im finding it all emotional and haven't started tx yet so cant imagine how you are feeling hun, really hoping itall goes well for you. 

Recieved a letter from CARE this morning I have an appt 30th july for my other blood tests and DH  sample and counselling then if tests come back ok they find me a recip and tx starts sohouldn't be too long before I start tx now. The letter didnot say the results of my FSH but obviously was ok.

Hope everyone else is ok 
big 
Love Kody XxXxXxX


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Kody 

Nice to hear from you   Im fine thank you bloated and cant stop eating gone up a dress size !!! It must be the pessaries !! Im having trouble trying to show some PMA  , feel really emotional and find it very difficult to rest up   that all is well for you xxx My FSH was at 8.8 and I started with that ..

You take care ane keep me updated chick 

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello

Just popping on to spread   

Went for scan yesterday and lining 8.3mm, so ready for ET on Monday so long as our 3   survive the thaw lots of     &    

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Good luck Kelly   for you sending lots of love and   xxx

Hope all goes well 

lOVE 
Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck Kelly       

Mel~when is your otd are you doing a hpt or got to have blood test done ?? How you feeling today hun ??

Speak soon lots of  
Love Kody XxXxX


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Kody 

OTD is the 31st July !!!! Its seems like forever !! not feeling ill at all tiredness in waves, really crampy tender tum like AF is on her way DH says Im moody lol (nothing new there) 
I cant see me lasting until the 31st if AF is due to show on the 27th I know when she is coming  

Hope your well hun, thank you for your support xxx

Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Kody & Mel xxx

  Mel for the 2ww   

Am sooooo scared today will be terrified in the morning, bet I don't get any sleep tonight. Have asked dh to answer the phone in the morning as I will burst into tears if none of our little   have survived.

This feels sooo much worse than last time as there is nothing I can do about it  

Sorry for the moan

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

HI Kelly 

All will be fine hun, sendng you loots of love and  
Keep me updated 

Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Kelly~Moan away hun you have all the right to, will be thinking of you and DH   big  hun xx

Mel~How are you today going  yet, I reckon ill be terrible on th 2ww

Speak soon 
Love Kody XxXxX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Kelly-      sure you will be ok in the morning hunny, are you at care early

Mel- Hope you are not going too crazy with the wait hun. Might not feel like it but 31st will be here before you know it.

Kody- do you know when you are going to be starting hun??

Hope everyone else is doing ok   

Don't know how i have done it but i trapped a nerve in my back. Is absolute agony. The painkillers are brilliant though lol. 

Not long till we go to care, 2 wk on weds.
Am hoping july's af will have turned up by then and we should have a better idea of when we can start. 
Last months was a 40 day cycle, i normally only go about 26-32 days.

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Feeling like a good old moan  , have been getting really sharp pains actually up my Chuffa TMI but its the only word I could think of  , also really really tender, tummy feels really heavy I was hoping this would go off today  ....... AF will be due around the 27th July 4 days before OTD, but it feels closer, I have a really regular cycle so the pains are a making me anxious, has anyone else experienced this ?

Nicola -To late went crazy yesterday   hope all goes to plan for you hu

Kody- Keep me updated with how you progess chick 

Well Roast Lamb for Sunday lunch  

Take care alll 

Mel


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola  - we have got to wait for 'the call' to tell us if any of our frosties have survived and if they have   we have got to be there for 1.30pm for ET. Have decided that if none survive the thaw I want to start our last NHS funded cycle as soon as possible. Am praying that we won't need to though 
Will you find out when you are starting your next tx? Is it NHS or are you having to self fund?
I think it is rubbish the difference between PCT's think we should all be entitled to 3 full cycles and as many frozen ones.

Mel  - sounds like there is alot happening in there  that it is your little ones burying themselves in, ready for the next 9 months   

Hello to everyone else hope you are having a great weekend xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Mel-    hang in there hunny 

Kelly- will be thinking of you hun.   

Our original plan was to start hrt on august a/f, but my last cycle went longer so not sure now. 
Hopefully should find out on the 5th.
It will be our 2nd nhs funded cycle.
My mum has offered to fund us a cycle, just hope that itwon't come to that and the next one will work.
I had a tarot reading in jan this year, that said if i didn't want a baby then to be careful in august/september cause i WILL be pregnant in october.
  she was right    

Are any off you doing acupunture.
The girl i work with got a bfp on sat and she had acu from the woman that goes into care sheffield.

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola  - thats right spooky, I  that its true for you. I had a reading from a spiritualist when I was 18yrs old who said that he saw twins in my future - I thought he meant babies but he didn't as I am married to a twin  I had the reading on tape so played it to my dh and he was well shocked. Have been wanting to have another one but darent incase they don't tell me what I want to hear. 
I have said that I would try acu on our final NHS tx, however, if that didn't work our plan is to save up some money to pay for another cycle with possibly looking at Egg Sharing if I was okay to do this as we don't have brilliant incomes so may take forever to save full amount.
We said all along that we would only have 3 full cycles and as many fets as we could get then will call it quits and have counselling to come to terms with a childless future. I have read some things on adoption but because my dh is a smoker we will be frowned upon and would not be considered for young children, doncaster say that if you smoke they will not look at offering you children under 5yrs old. Plus don't think I would be able to take the rejection if we were not approved.

xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly
  

Would you like to see the lady i did. I never said anything to her. She didn't even know my name!!!

Think it is silly that you cannot get a child under 5 cause your partner smokes. We ourselves don't smoke.
Am sure your dp would not sit there smoking infront of a child. Think its stupid.

Anyhow....PMA lady. Tomorrow will be fine and you never know, you might still get them twins  

Try and think positive hunny   
Am here if you need me all evening  

keep switching between ff and farmtown on ********. I'm addicted


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Me too am addicted to bejeweled blitz, once I start I can't stop   Would you be able to pm me the ladies details I might give it a go. DH doesn't even smoke in the house he smokes outside and when he is around our friends children does not smoke he always goes for a 5 min walk to have one then has a mint and washes his hands so not to smell of it, bless him. He feels like he is being punished for something as he is IF so we have had to use a donor. I would like him to stop but mainly for health reasons than anything - I am an ex-smoker and intend to keep it that way


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly

Will hunt it out for you and send it to you.
Think i have played that game.
I have added you on ******** haven't I


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Nic - yes you have added me on **. Kelly Edwards is my full name xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelly
Everything crossed for that call tomorrow     

will catch up soon girls, promise
Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Tiny  

Just had the call and 2 out of the 3 have survived, 1 has lost a cell and the other one is 100% intact   Am sooooo happy and just cannot wait to bring them home, roll on 2pm today   

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies  

Kelly - fingers crossed your frosties are in great condition this morning        I think those phonecalls are so hard xxx    Never got any frosties myself, I'm sure yours will be fine if they were good enough to freeze they must be nice and strong.  OH JUST SEEN YOUR LATEST POST KELLY - BRILLIANT NEWS !!!! xxxx Good luck for ET this aft xxx 

Nicola -  Hope you are feeling better chicky     Soon be time for your next cycle which will hopefully be the one    xxx  


Mel - Hello PUPO lady.  I know I had period pains with my implantation just like AF but too early for AF. Are you on utrogeston? (sp?) because that does cause lots of bloating and AF like feelings and also it delays AF.  Also don't forget all your insides have been swollen etc so will be settling down, make sure you drink lots of water xxx        The bloating is bad isn't it, I put on half a stone for each cycle (then 4 stone while pregnant! still got 3 stone to shift if we want to try again in a year or two!) 

Kody - Not long to go to your appointment, good luck for that xxx 

Hi Tiny - How are you?  

Hi to everyone I have missed.  

Thomas was 8 months old yesterday, I can't believe it, where has the time gone?  He is into everything, standing and cruising round furniture, crawling all over like lightening, he is sooooo active    

Bye for now 
Lots of love and      
Karen
xx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Kelly~ I am so happy for you hun loads of luck hope it all goes well will be tinking of u at 2 

Karen~ Glad you ok and Thomas is keeping you busy 

Mel~Hoes it going hun hope you feeling ok not too much pain 

Rest of you lovely ladies  hope you are all well

I am going for a walk with my sister to my local wood try get some more pounds off Ive really struggled lately and have put 10lb on after losing 2 stone now I'm deflated and finding it hard too stay focused and not give up completely !! 
Its my own laziness why th weights gone back on stopped exercising and ate ate ate !! I am disappointed in myself.
Am gettin back on track now !!

Good luck to everyone 
Speak soon 

Lots of love
Kody XxXxXx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Kelly- am so happy for you hunny, told you pma didn't i.  

Karen- 8months already   Where does the time go??

Kody- I am the same hun, i comfort eat too much. I start, then eat too much and then start again   

Hope everyone else is ok

I have sciatica. Is so painful. 

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Ola Sheffield Girls xx I hope you are all feeling well 

Kody - not sure if I am better today having shooting pains in my boobs now !! lol ready for the Knac*** yard  , I hope you enjoyed your walk hun , I have been the same lost half a stone then seemed to lose the motivation and put it all back   dont be too hard on yourself chick with lots of stuff going on its hard to stay focused xxx

Karen - Hi hun, yes  think thats what they call the pessaries ?? 2 day morning and night xxx I also have a Thomas I love that name xx but he will be 24 this year lol (now thats made me feel old)

Kelly -Great news chick !!!      Let me know how you get on xx


Love & Stuff 
Mel


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just thought id pop on say  how we all doing ?

Mel~ how u feeling hun hope u ok ?

Kelly~ Hope u ok 2 chick taking it easy

Hows the rest of you lovely ladies ?

Diet going ok this week im really trying  well just a quick  before I go too bed so night ladies
Love Kody XxXxXxX


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Kody 

Please all is going well for you hun xxxxx Im ok had lots of aches and pains terrible on Tuesday evening period like cramps, all seemed to stop yesterday and then started again by lunch but mild like AF,  AF Due 3/4 days before OTD i and I am very regular unless the treatment changes that who knows, I am trying to be   but its very hard am tempted to test but DH dead against it thinks we should wait and what will be will be xx

Keep in touch 

Love 
Mel


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Can anyone help with this one please ? who did ET for you at care sheffield ?

Thanks 
Mel


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

melstev..BB said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can anyone help with this one please ? who did ET for you at care sheffield ?
> 
> ...


Hi Mel 

Apologies I keep losing the thread   Dr Shaker did my ET but I have heard that some of the Senior Nurses can also do ET.

Hope this helps.

Scooby


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

So sorry i've not managed to get on here for ages - life is hectic at the moment, both bubs are walking now and tend to dash off in opposite directions, feel like i'm chasing my tail sometimes. I will try to have a read back and see whats going on with everyone, but just a quickie for now,

Mel - A nurse did my et both times, can't remember the name of the first one, the second one was Debbie. I was a bit worried that perhaps they were not as well trained as Mr Shaker, and the second time the nurse couldn't even see my womb clearly on the scan so said she had to rely on what she could feel - she hit the target though, i've got twins now. Are you worried about it hun?

Love Leanne x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Leanne 

Yes I am really xx Driving DH mad, EC was a breeze nothing at all Dr Shaker did that for me in 12 minutes flat   ET i was not expecting any problems at all however it was excrutiating pain it felt like tha catheter was pushing on a nerve I couldnt feel my legs and could hardly breathe they had to stop and try again, they were really nice but couldnt understand why I was in so much pain... Im in my 2WW with 2 embies on board OTD 31st seems a life time away   Im convinced because of this its not worked xx

DH says i am being silly and that the nurses must be trained to carry out the procedure ... I guess it couls be 2ww paranoia xxxxx

Thanks for you reply your twins look adorable xxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Mel, both my et's hurt a little bit, i think it depends on what position your womb is in as to whether it hurts or not. I was told that the entrance to my womb was like a right angle - the first time they couldn't get the catheter in so they had to try again with a stiffer one - it was pretty painful, although not as bad as the pain you had. The second time when she had to do it by 'clinical touch' as she called it, she told me she would have to have a bit of a feel around with the catheter and to let her know when i had a period style cramp, well i got a huge cramp, felt like i needed to double over - but she had obviously hit the spot and she was very confident that she had gotten it in the right place, so i was happy with that.
No idea what your pain could have been hun, sounds awful - but they wouldn't let the nurses do it if they weren't trained and they also go by the scan so they know its going in the right place. Maybe it was just an awkward angle which made it painful. Good luck hun, sending lots of positive vibes your way                    .

Love Leanne x


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Leanne 

Thank you so much for your response I feel so much better now ...  you have been so helpful I really appreciate it xx


Love & Stuff 

Mel


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mel
I had mine done in Nottingham by a consultant and it really hurt - not as bad as you by the sounds of it. She wondered if I had slight endo   though that had never been mentioned before. I had to request the smallest speculum   having been in pain before. We are all different and as people say the angle things are at will make a huge difference and even though your EC was fine you have still been poked and prodded lots so bound to be sore. 

Enjoy being PUPO and relax - it takes a while for your body to be back to normal. I was worried as mine hurt too but look now!! 

  

Hi to everyone else - will do personals soon - even though I am on hols seems to be so much stuff to do!!

Love to all
Tiny xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just a quick one from me - nearly one week down from ET and nothing to say really - no symptoms or anything. Trying to stay   but is really difficult as I feel totally normal and expected some kind of sign not sure what but something to let me know that it is working.

Dh is off with me next week - off to Scarborough tomorrow with friend and her little ones also spent today with them and they have tired me out  

Hope you all keeping well will read back soon 

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Kelly~When I was pregnant hun my first symptom was my missed periods I felt completely the same and had no sickness no sore (.)(.) so you might be the same, keep  and I'm  for you chick  .

Mel~How are you hun  how you feeling  bet you are gettin so nervous now otd is near !!! I'm sending you as much  as I can and  this is your time.

Hope everyone else is ok sending lots of  to you all

Well I am due too go to CARE Thursday so a very early start for me !! Just hope my veins are going too play ball and give my blood up as I don't fancy having it taken out of my hand as its sooooooooooo painfull so fingers crossed. Hope they give me a time scale so I have an idea of when my tx is likely too start.

big  
Love Kody XxXxXxX


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies hop you are all well xx

Hi Kody- lets hope your little veins play ball hun I hate it when they have to Faff about, thank you for your kind thoughts and support I really appreciate it, the 2ww Is like nothing I have ever imagined still bloated and AF type cramps but nothing yet Only 4 more sleeps before I get an outcome, thats if AF holds off that long. 

Let me know how you get on Thursday 

Love 
Mel


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mel
To be honest some people seem to have symptoms, others have none at all. I can honestly say I felt very normal on my last IVF - I even posted about how normal I felt. I was very bloated and not able to eat normally because of it. I felt quite big from the bloating too. 

Sadly there is no way of knowing at all until dreaded test day - I was gobsmacked to see the 2 lines this time I really was. Hold in there - in some ways I liked having the hope of the 2ww though it is torture - with my BFNs it all feels so final then that I wanted the hope of the 2ww back  - it all sends you totally  , just chill as much as you can, think positive thoughts, drink lots of water, I did speak to embies this time - not as much as my first IVF though. 

keeping everything crossed     


Spent 2 days looking at travel systems with FIL/partner - how confusing!! Exciting though - will post more tomorrow - brain a bit mushy trying to compare things at the moment. 

Love and hugs to all
Tiny xx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Tiny 

How are you hun ? I am so bloated I could cry   Couldnt wait to get home from work to take my trousers off  , my tummy keeps hardening too like a full stretched sensation, I am trying to be as positive as I can and since the weekend have been on constant knicker watch Just cant seem to stop thnking about it all its happened so quickly Im praying for a BFP  xxx

Take care Tiny and keep me updated thank you so much for your words of support xxx

Love 
Mel


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

Just saying hello and wanting to send you all some love and luck  Dont really get the chance to come on much any more, but do still think about you. 

Just had a quick read through so will attempt some personals...

Mel ~ Sending you lots and lots of good luck, only 2 days to go!! The 2ww is a killer isnt it! Keep positive hun, I'm sure that bloatings a good sign! 

Kelly ~ Hey hun, I blink and you're on a 2ww too!!  I so hope you get your bfp this time.Keeping everything firmly crossed for you. Sending lots of love and    your way. xxx

Kody ~ Hi how are you? Good luck for your appt on Thursday. Hope you get the dates too so you know when you can get going. 

Tiny  ~ Hi how you you doing,gosh can't believe you are halway through your pg already! Hope you are feeling ok hun.Sounds like you are having fun preparing for your new arrival! I remember this time last year I was the same in the summer hols, rushing about so much to do, getting the nursery ready. Ah, seems like a lifetime ago! Enjoy spendng your pennies. (or other peoples pennies! )

hi Nicola ~ How are you doing? Hope the sciatica's not too bad 

Hi Karen  ~ How are you and Thomas doing? Sounds just like Alex, he's into everything too. Definately keeps me on my toes. I should be a size 8 at this rate! 

Big hello to everyone else. 

Lots of love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thank you all for wishing me luck for Thursday you are just gunna have too put it on hold for a min !! My DH has had a crisis at work a manager has decided too leave without any notice so hes got to try and sort it out and jiggle everyone else about too cover the shop so he is needed so we have had too cancel our appt and rearrange it !! uff !! I felt so deflated and upset  just feel like I'm not even getting off the starting block never mind anywhere near the finishing line!! Sorry about the moan ladies.

Sorry for lack of personals will pop on tomorrow see how you all doing !! Mel and Kelly hope you ok Hun's


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Awe Kody   to you hun tyr to stay positive chick it wont be much longer now   to you xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Mel  - test date tomorrow, how are you holding out? Sending lots of  and  your way xx

Kody  -   whens your new appointmnet booked for? Am sure the time will fly and you will be starting tx before you can blink xx

Katy  - great to hear from you, sounds like Alex is keeping you well busy 

Tiny  - sounds like you are keeping well, hows the bump doing? Growing my the minute 

Karen - hows you and Thomas doing? xx

Nicola - how are you feeling chick? xx

Leanne - hows your and your little twinnies? Bet they keeping you busy xx

TQ - keeping upto date with your adventures on ** xx

 to anyone I may have missed or whos just browsing xxx

Thank you to everyone for your  and  this 2ww is driving me . Had a fantastic day in Scarborough Monday with dh, best friend and LO the weather managed to hold out for us and it was heaving. Had a bad day Tuesday as I got out of the wrong side of the bed  but managed to pull myself out of it as me and dh took lady for a walk round wentworth fishing ponds. Yesterday had a big fat cry  TMI alert - went to the toilet and when I wiped there was brown coloured stringy discharge (which for me is usually the start of AF) was totally gutted and confused as AF is not due until Monday so spotting at this stage would be way too early, normally have this 2 days before she starts in full flow. 
Was terrified everytime I went to toilet but thankfully nothing else has happened.

This week seems to be the hardest trying to stay  but finding it really hard not to think the worst. Had what feels like AF pains this morning but am attempting to ignore it and  that I make it to test date this time. Am scared that I cannot cope with another BFN - I know that it can take more tnan 2 attempts and that I need to stay  just feels like there is something wrong with my body if it does not accept my embies back this time.

Sorry slipped right back to  

See you all soon

Luv 
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies 

Quick update from me, took a test this morning 1 day early got a BFN, what I expected really came home from work and the  decided to make an entrance  , Im going to focus on getting back in shape hopefully size 8 over the next 3 months then DH is keen to get on with his donation, this will mean we could have another go, DH is really keen to help others I think thats great. 

Thanks for all of your support good luck to you all 

Mel


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mel
I am so sorry, sounds like you have a great plan though and brilliant news from your DH, give yourself time though and some treats. 
Take care

Kelly - hang in there, the 2ww is so hard. Sounds like you are doing well - the odd   is totally normal.   It isn't your body if it doesn't work it is just one of those cruel things. AF pains are also totally normal - I had them during 2ww and for quite a while afterwards. 

Kody - so sorry things have had to be put on hold, especially when you were all prepared for it. it must be really hard.  Time soon flies though, it really does. 

Nicola - how are things? 

Karen, Leanne, Katy - how are you and your little ones? 

Hi Scooby

We are doing well, bump keeps growing -still can't really believe it! I feel a lot of fluttering which is great and I assume is LO moving around - can't wait till I feel a proper kick! 20 week scan is next week - 1/2 way tomorrow   We are making progress around the house- just seems silly not to use the summer hols to get as ready as we can before I am too tired again when term starts. Nothing major bought yet though, will make a decision on a travel system this weekend I think. 

Take care all
Tiny xxx


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Mel~ Was just popping on too wish you good luck for tomorrow............Awwwwww hun I'm so so so sorry.  What your DH is doing is wonderful gives another couple that chance, (was my thinking and led me to my decision to egg share) Take some me time out for yourself and then you will be all refreshed for next time !! 



Lots of love hun and big hugs 
Love Kody XxXxXxXxX


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Mel  - just popped on as I was hoping to see some good news, soooo sorry to read your news  . Seems like you have a plan though, which is good and so great on yor dh to donate  As everyone has said take some time out, enjoy yourself and have time for yourself xxx

Tiny  -  half way, gosh it is going quickly bet your looking forward to your 20wk scan. Thanks for the advice, am going to chill out for the last 3 days of my hol and enjoy it. Am back at work part time Monday offered to do some extra work for abit of extra money in term time 

Love to you all
Have a fantastic weekend

Kelly
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks ladies xxx your such a smashing bunch, I will still pop on to chat and see how you are all doing xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning peeps

Mel-    sorry hunny, really hoped things would work out for you.

Kelly- Hope you are doing ok hunny 

Tiny- Don't go doing too much lady     
Its good to get things started isn't it. Hope you can enjoy your time off from school x 

Kodypink- Hope your doing ok 

Katy- Your a busy little bee now then, hope your all ok. Do you go on ******** like karen and scooby 

Karen- Hiya hunny, how do you find the time to do all that on ********   
I get soo addicted, its sad   

Scooby- hope your doing ok

T.Q, Leanne- hope your all ok x

Well, its a sunny sunday morning and i'm still in bed  
really can't be bothered to get up.

Am feeling loads more positive today. Smashed a jam jar (supposed to stop all bad luck  ) on Friday nite.
No more feeling sorry for myself. Just have to deal with whatever does happen and stop worrying about what might/does happen.
Sounds good in theory  

anyhow, speak soon

take care 

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Cannot believe I am going to say this, we decided to test 2 days early as back to work part-time tomorrow and official test date is Tuesday.



Am stunned - so far I have done 2 normal pee sticks and a digital test which showed 2-3weeks which means 4-5weeks.

Its early days but just to see those 2 lines has really made me smile xxx

Chat soon 
Luv 
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Fantastic news kelly xxxxx Love you to hun xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow hurrah for Kelly that's wonderful news !  So happy for you xxxx


Sorry for your news Mel  


Love to all xxxxx

Karen


----------



## melstev..BB (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Karen xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelly
That is brilliant news. Congratulations - you must be over the moon  

Nicola - you sound very sorted!!  Good stuff, good for you. 

Mel   

Hi to everyone else, 
Tiny xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kelly - fantastic news chick


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Kelly ~ Wow congratulations hun!!   Thats the best news, I'm soo chuffed for you!! Woo hoo bfp!!!! xxxx


Mel ~ Big hugs for you, sorry to read your news.   

xxxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning peeps 

Kelly- congratulations hunny, am really happy for you.    

Mel- hope your doing ok hunny  

Hope everyone esle is doing ok.

Well, have come to the conclusion tha i have beed cursed    

Spent 4 hours at the side of the A 180 yesterday waiting for dh and i to be rescued. 
We were on our way to Cleethorpes and were about a mile away and the car started smoking. 
Pulled into a tyre place and he said it was the tube to the coolant that had gone and we had ran out of water. He filled the car with water and we set off to come home. We got 3 mile away and the car started to loose power and shake. The water had all leaked out   . Had to join the rac which cost us £129 and then wait for them to come out. Turns out the head gaskett has gone also. 
Well, thats our three things now, the car, the microwave and my mobile phone. 

Think the jam jar thing passed it from me to the car   

Still feeling strangly positve, august being a better month and  all that. Did have  a few tears yesterday though.

We are at CARE on weds morning and thought we might have to cancel it. My brother in law to be (and now my knight in shining armour   ) is off work this week so is taking us to our appt. 

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## kodypink (Jun 7, 2009)

Kelly~ OMG !!!!! Congratulations hun im so happy for you !!     
 congratulations again hun !!

 

Love Kody


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Contacted Care today and scan is booked in for next Friday at 4.30pm.   that everything is okay and just want to see a little heartbeat to show that is real as it doesn't feel real at the moment.

Chat soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ Woooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooo huge congrats on your 

So pleased for you.

 to everyone else, just got back after a few days away so trying to sort everything out 

xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say I have not forgotten about you, just very hetic with one thing or another, and just have'nt found the time to post, but I am thinking of you all.

I am off on my jolly's on friday for 2 weeks, really looking forward to it, and in need of it too.

Just wanted to send you all my love, and I hopefully will catch up when I am back.
Take care ladies.
xxxx      

Kelly - jumped for joy when I read your post hun, saw it on ** aswell and little out a little (not so little)squeal and frantic clapping of hands. 
xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Hoping you can give me some advice. I went to the toilet earlier today and when I wiped there was pink spotting which has totally freaked me out, I went about 4 times before the pink spotting stopped. Am terrified that I have miscarried or that this is a sign that I will miscarry. I am 5wks 1dpt and have no symptoms at all, boobs fine, everything feels normal. I am trying to be   so not to stress myself out but am failing  

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelly
Lots do have some spotting I am sure but I don't really know enough - have you posted elsewhere to see if someone else can help?  Have you got another test in the house that you could do to reassure yourself? Have you done a search for similar or read the midwife questions to see if anybody else has experienced similar - hopefully somewhere there will be some reassuring posts with similar symptoms, I believe lots of people do spot, I will keep everything crossed and hope you get some better help soon      

Tiny x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kelly    have you tried to see if Care will do you a blood test?  If not what about your GP?


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Tiny & BG for your advice - have read posts via google but all contradict each other. Did a clearblue digital test yesterday which came up 3+ which = 5+ weeks. Will look on the midwifes questions and ringing care tomorrow to see what they say about having a blood test.

Am trying not to worry but it is so hard not to.

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelly
Has there been any more blood at all? I presume you did the test after the bleeding/spotting - that must be a good sign? 
Take care and   
Tiny x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tiny, 

Not been any more blood since, hoping this is a good sign that they were just making themselves comfortable. DH has gone to get another test to see what it says today and defo going to ask Care tomorrow about having HCG levels checked. Hopefully this will tell us one way or the other. Don't think I could last until Friday for the scan.

Luv 
Kelly
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Kelly  ~ Its so worrying and I know lots of ladies have had spotting (usual with multiples) but they have gone on and everything has been fine.

I would certainly ask Care for a blood test, you will probably have to have a couple just for peace of mind that your levels are rising 

x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

I had spotting too hun , infact I had it on and off til 12 weeks, there wasnt really a reason for it, like you say its probably the embies making themselves nice and comfy.  You take good care and try not to worry.  I asked Care for a blood test too, and they were happy to do one, it really helped put my mind at rest.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Kelly 
I know lots of ladies who had spotting with successful pregnancies.  I only had spotting at 12dpo (it was bright red and scared me to death) with Thomas but I remember Katy having spotting as she says.  I also think Leanne who comes on here had lots of spotting for ages, I remember her posting on here worried about it and she has lovely twins now. Maybe if she is around she will pop on and tell you.  I agree with the others, ring Care and get them to do a blood test to put your mind at rest.

Hope all you other ladies are fine. I am great, Thomas great too. Had his 8 month check up and all perfect, health visitor so pleased with him. 75th centile for weight and height so perfectly proportioned (unlike me!) 
Having a nice fortnight with DH home as his work has a summer shutdown so going on lots of days out.
Been a bit demented with the inlaws so just went online and bought loads of new clothes to cheer myself up - naughty naughty.
Well I need new clothes for Uni and teaching don't I!? lol

Love to you all
Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

hiya

just a quickie for kelly really, hope your ok hun. Am sure everything is fine like the others have said   

Hi to everyone else, will post properly another time x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone - will be ringing care tomorrow. Really appreciate all your support, you have put my mind at ease and I am back to the thinking of what will be will be and there is nothing I can do about apart from relax, getting myself stressed will just make it worse xxx

Nicola - was my dh that was on my ******** when u tried to chat & as you will have probably realised he is a man of little words. Please don't think it is me and that I am being rude  

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed Kelly - as you can see lots have spotting at all different stages. 
xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Spoke to Care this morning and nurse as advised me to chill out/relax as it sounds like nothing to worry about and to wait until scan on Friday. I will be 6wks Friday so scan is a little early as Care close for 2 wks so I was wondering how many scans I will have with Care??

Also I have not yet been to docs to tell them that I am pg - was waiting until after scan. Whats your advise on when to go?

Honestly I am hopeless  

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly
They don't seem worried which is good. I know waiting for that first scan is an awful time so full of anxiety and you will be even more anxious. If preg tests are still coming up +ve that seems really good and I woudl say the nurse is right. Our scan was around 7 weeks I think but 6 is normal. You only get one scan with Care, then you are 'discharged' to your GP. I went to see my GP early just to get in the 'system' and know I had local support. 

Try and chill
xxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Kelly

You normally only get the one scan about 7 weeks with Care and then they discharge you. You will then get your 12 week scan and then 20 week scan via the NHS  

We waited until we had had our scan and then went to the Dr's but all he did was confirm the pg and then booked me in with the midwife.

xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Scooby & Tiny


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Bad news again - went to the toilet tonight and had a lot of blood in the toilet and on wiping. Contacted Care emergency line who told my dh that I need to tale rest of week off work and they will ring us in the morning. Had lower back ache but no stomach cramps so not sure what the hell is going on.

Feel that it is all over for us, trying to stay   but very difficult.

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

^hugme       
Still hoping for you Kelly, lots of people do have bleeding and all is well, sending you loads of   
Tiny xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Continued to bleed and had a couple of clots pass through the night & this morning. Had back ache and stomach pains, just feels like my period, Cannot stop  
I am hoping I am wrong but it is just looking sooo bleak. Going to ask Care about blood tests or something so that we can find out either way.

Thank you for all your support.

Luv
Kelly

xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Have managed to get an appointment at Early Pregnancy Unit for tomorrow at 9.15, they will do scan, bloods etc. At least I will know more by tomorrow - going to docs to hopefully be signed off work for week xxx


----------



## Lolly123 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I am just looking for a bit of advice from anyone attending Care Sheffield. I am from Northern Ireland and I am on the IVF waiting list over here, but as the waiting times for both NHS and private are over a year I decided that I would travel to the UK. My brother doesn't live far from this clinic and after contacting Care they can see me in October with a view of starting treatment as soon as possible. 
I am a bit nervous about going as I will be a long way from home, but they seem to have quite good success rates and seem very friendly. 
I would appreciate any advice from anyone with experience of this clinic, should I wait for treatment at home, which is also more expensive, or go to Care.

I am very confused.

Thanks 

Lolly


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelly 
So sorry things haven't eased  , at least you will get to know what is going on tomorrow, doesn't help I know. I know no words will help  , let us know how things go tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you. 
xxx

Hi Lolly
I, as I am sure the others will say, have found Care to be great - all the staff are really friendly and helpful. I have found their tx to be great, I had 2 negatives with them (one DIUI and one DIVF) but obviously this time we were thrilled to get our BFP with ICSI. I would recommend them, they seem to have really good results at the moment. I actually had my EC and ET at Care Nottingham so that I could have sedation for EC but Sheffield looked after me for all other appointments. Both clinics I found great and really caring. Ask any other questions you want i am sure we can help. 
Good luck
Tiny xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Kelly,  Just wanted to send you big hugs sweetheart.    I know the waiting to find out if all is ok can be an awful time, praying very hard that everything is ok. Let us know how you get on.    

Hiya Lolly, I agree with Tiny, Care are fantastic. We had 3 bfns with a clinic in Leeds, then went to Care and got a bfp first time.   The success rates are great and the staff are brill, You will be really well looked after if you go there. Any questions just yell, I'm sure between us we can answer them! ps. My family are from N.I. - Strabane.  

Big hello to everyone else.

xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Good news - one little bean flickering away   soooo relieved. Still early days but all is well. They are not sure what caused the bleeding but said to contact them if we are worried at anytime and they will do a scan for peace of mind. Dh & I have not been able to stop smiling - made it all real  

Thank you for all your advice and support through this, don't know what I'd do without you all  

Luv
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh Kelly, you have brought   to my eyes - good tears!! I am so so pleased  . You must be thrilled. Brill news. Just shows the BFP is the start of more worry!!   Take care and take it easy. 
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Kelly. Am so pleased for you. You have been on my mind since yesterday. Is strange how you care about peeps you haven't even met. Hope you can relax a bit now. Hi to everyone else nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Kelly I am so pleased for you, was thinking about you and so glad when I knew everything ok.
What you calling your little bean?    
We called ours Cashew when he was very little


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Aah Kelly I'm soo pleased to hear your news!    What a relief, like the others I was thinking of you too, praying all was ok. Brill news. Hope you've got your feet up taking it easy. I called our bubs Peanut, although he quickly grew into a coconut!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ Fantastic news   You must be so relieved 

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Girls,

How is everyone? All ok here. 

Kelly  ~ How are you doing hun? Did you have your scan on Friday at Care? Hope all went well. Senging you lots of love and   

xxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Sorry not been on for a while am trying to relax and   that this little one is growing big and strong. Scan went well at Care on Friday - one little pea beating away and had grown 1.7mm since Wednesday, which I found fasinating   Care asked if we wanted another scan when they re-open so jumped at the chance and we are booked in on 3rd September at 12pm, will be nearly 9wk then  

So far feel absolutely fine apart from spotting on and off which is driving me nuts but as you have all said its probably wee-nut getting comfy.

Will be back soon to do more personals, promise.

Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kelly   glad to hear the scan went well x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Gosh it's very quiet on here 
Where is everyone?  

Me and Thomas are fine. I start Uni 2 weeks today (Fri 4th Sept) and will have to leave my gorgeous baby so my heart is breaking. I just have to keep telling myself it's for his benefit as well as I have to work, we can't survive on DH's wage alone, and this way I can have all the school holidays off with him.
He is doing really well. Starting to stand up without holding on, just for a few seconds while he examines a toy with both hands, cruising round the sofas and tables really fast, into everything.

I'm off to the docs in a bit as I fell a couple of weeks ago, the massive bruise on my calf is almost gone but has left a large hard red lump that seems to be getting worse so I'm just gonna get it checked out. It feels warm to the touch and is very swollen so best to check not infected before the weekend starts! it's about the size of an egg and gets worse when I have walked on it for a bit. 

Love Karen


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi
just wanted to nip on and say hi, not read back yet, should be unpacking  
just wanted to send you all my love, and let you know I am back off my jolly holidays.
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popping to say hi.

Kelly  ~ How are you doing hun? So pleased to hear that your scan went well.  

Karen  ~ Nice to hear how you and Thomas are doing, although sorry to read about your leg that sounds sore , hope its ok  Thomas sounds like he's doing great, Alex is at the same stage too, cruising round, he can pretty much walk on his own, he just wont let go of my hand! Really started "talking" recently too, has been saying cat all morning,made me laugh, bless. Cant believe our boys are going to be one soon. Gosh where has the time gone?!! Are you all ready for Uni then? 

Hope everyones ok.

xxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Sorry I have not been on am still off work and looking forward to scan tomorrow, hoping everything is okay with the little bean. Been having a major marriage meltdown and have got my head up my buttocks at the moment. 

xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Had scan yesterday am 9wks today and little pea has turned into a jelly baby, even did a little dance for us was sooo amazing. Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well for the next 7 months  

Luv 
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelly
That is brilliant news, so pleased for you, isn't it fab. 
Tiny xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Sorry have not been on for a while been trying to keep busy to forgot about the impending scan on Monday. Am soooo nervous and praying that everything is okay with baby and that I can then start to enjoy my pregnancy instead of worrying every single day. I seem to have been blessed and have not had any morning sickness or other symptoms - which I think has worried me because I feel normal. Mum says I am expecting too much too soon, she didn't have anything until 6 months when her bump grew.

Hope everyone is well - its very quiet on here.

Chat soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

Great to hear how you're getting on.   Is it your 3 month scan on Monday? Wow the time is flying by!   I'm sure everything will be fine, and it will be fab to see bubs agin. Dont worry about having no symptoms, I was a bit like your mum, didnt have anything really till towards the end. Then it was heartburn, swollen ankles, tiredness, weeing all the time, everything! So much for you to look forward to then!  When is your EDD?

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.  

xxxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Katie, 

Thank you for the reassurance   I will be 11 wks 3days exactly on Monday with my due date being 9th April. 

Hows you all doing?

Luv
Kelly


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Kelly- lots of luck for the scan on monday, sure everything will be fine.

Katy- hi, hows things with you

Tiny- bet your not very tiny anymore hun, hows things with you

Hi to everyone else

I am on day 4 of the progynova. Feel like a/f is coming. Rang care and spoke to paula who said it wouldn't be good if a/f came early. Just   that she stays away till 2 wk today when they want her to come.

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya Girls 
It's been so quiet on here - missed you all! 

Nicola,  Hope AF stays away for 2 weeks for you      Really hope it works for you and that this is your time  xxxxx

Kelly,  Good luck for your scan, Bet you can't wait to see your jelly baby again. 
I don't think strangers would realise I was pregnant until I was well over 20 weeks, then it got really obvious at 30 weeks. Bone aches started at 20 weeks, heartburn and swelling at 30 weeks. Bet you can't wait   ha ha ha 

Katy, Love to you and Alex, how are you doing? xxx

Tiny, How's it going for you? How many weeks now? 

TQ, Love to you and the girls xxx 

Well Uni is going great, really enjoying it, although killing me to leave Thomas every day. He is full of cold today poor fella so we are skipping Swimbabes and staying in. 

Love Karen
x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just to let you know scan went well - baby is facing down but all looked good. Got another NT scan on Friday to check for Downs. But am going to relax and enjoy my pregnancy now.

Will be back to do personals later as at work.

Chat soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic news Kelly ~ Hope the scan on Friday goes OK  Are you having bloods done as well 

xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Scooby, 

Will be having bloods too   Just love looking at little bubba on screen not sure how I will cope after friday as next one not until 17th November  

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Sorry been a bit awol - back at work now and SO busy, trying not to stress with work but hard. 

Kelly - so glad all was good, try and enjoy it, we did have a 16 week scan purely as we couldn't wait but we had to pay but it was lovely. we are still debating whether to have another   Feeling little one and seeing him/her move around is fab though and I use my heartbeat monitor as well which is lovely - reassuring to have it - bit early for you yet though  

Nicola - fingers crossed for you, thinking of you.  

Hi Karen, glad to hear Uni is going well, how is Thomas liking (is it nursery he is at?)? 
I am 27 + 4!!!  Can't believe it. Midwife yesterday went well, blood pressure, protein all OK, she took blood - when she could get some so hope that is all OK too. Being back at work is making things harder as quite tired and school is under a lot of pressure so so much work to do it is unreal but trying to prioritise little person. 

Hi Scooby & Katy  

I am generally feeling pretty good, more tired now back at work, odd ache here and there but nothing major. 

Had to laugh earlier in the shower - I can no longer reach my 'lady garden' to shave it!!!   It wasn't that long ago that I trimmed things!!! Honest

Love to all 

Tiny xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ We have a private scan at about 13-14 weeks then we had a 4d scan done at 28 weeks which was fab, got a dvd as well   Really expensive but we felt like it was soooooooooooo worth the money 

xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

NT scan went well on Monday was great to see little one again, just waiting on blood test results to hopefully back everything up.

Tiny - where did you have 16 wk scan? I am such a worrier and don't think that we can manage to wait until 20 wk scan on 17\11\09 without having another scan to put our minds at ease. Honestly I am a crazy women, am hoping that once I can feel little one moving around that I will calm down.

Hello to everyone else hope ypu are all doing well xxxx

Well be back for more personals soon xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
Been so busy and seems we all have as it has been a bit quiet on here! School is really busy as is home preparing for little person!!  

I really hope you are all well and sorry if I miss people, I am sure I will, I really should be washing my yucky hair! 

Kelly - so glad all went well on Monday, it is very nerve wracking. We went to Lincoln - Brayford Studio - they were FAB - can't recommend them highly enough - if you go mention us, maybe they will give us a discount   - we are considering a 4D there but not sure whether to or not. They are also reasonably priced compared to some. The consultant who did it was so patient and we had loads of time to just enjoy. Feeling little person move is very very reassuring but I did use my heartbeat monitor a lot which I found great to have, still use it now if LO has been quiet for a bit - not an issue right now - I have no idea what they have been doing today - preparing for the olympics or something  - I love it though and DP watched it and felt it earlier which is fab - we can't believe the movements! 

I better go and wash my hair - can't face washing it in the morning - need my sleep! 
Hope you are all well, take care
Tiny xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Tiny - we are still umming and ahhing about whether or not to have one, as my parents think I am being neurotic. So today I have ordered a doppler, hopefully being able to listen to the heartbeat once a week will stop my worries  

Has anyone on here used a doppler??

Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kelly
I think we were a bit like you it felt such a long time between NHS scans that we didn't feel we could wait and at that time there isn't much movement to feel. I think it is natural to be neurotic it really is, the doppler should reassure you - it isn't always easy to find earlier on though and this can worry you to, I just like having it and if we go away I always take it, it is good for reassurance. 
Enjoy it though - it is such a special time I am trying to enjoy every moment, it is also very worrying and that doesn't go away and I am sure the Mums on here will say it gets worse! 

Take care
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning peeps

Hows everyone doing??

Tiny- Glad you are doing ok, if a little too busy at work    
Hope things calm down a bit for you 

Kelly- Hope things are better for you now sweetie

Karen- hows uni??

Katy, Scooby, TQ, Leanne and everyone else- Hope you are all ok

As for me, Take my last hrt tonite  
Am at care on monday for 1st bloods test to see when i can start stimming.
However, started with a sore throat yesterday and now have got a stinking cold to.
Not sure if i can take anything for it or not, just been taking paracetomals.
Will it effect the stimms Don't think i'll be starting them till at least wednesday or maybe friday anyhow.

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya Nic, 

Gosh your cycle is going quickly, will be on the 2ww before you can blink. You can take paracetamol whilst cycling but when I got a cold whilst down regging I just pumped myself full of fruit and water. 

Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx

Thanks Tiny xxxx


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi

Only just found this thread - ok to join in?

Been at Care Sheff for all our treatment (2xIVF,1FET all neg), on third IVF cycle EC yesterday 7 eggs, 4 fertilised this morning and am on a low this morning, can't settle...just need one

Got to wait until monday now to see if little embies are doing well, no phone call tomorrow 

Loola


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Loola- best of luck to you hun, will you have e/t on monday too then

Kelly- don't feel like its going fast to me    guess it never does does it?

Just found out that DH's younger bro and girlfriend are expecting. Shes 6 months already and has only just told people. We are gutted. Life can be pretty unfair at times. Sorry if i sound bitter but i am    Hate feeling that way.

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Nicola

ET on monday yes if they are ok - been worried all weekend, and grumbly pains today, suppose it the utegeston (hate the stuff!) and the digging around for eggs (if you know what I mean)

Try not to worry about your sister in law - i've been there and believe me it caused more pain than you can imagine. (on both sides) Sometimes people think they are protecting us when in fact they have no idea - keep you chin u 

Loola


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks loola. Will be thinking of you today. I have my 1st blood test today to see when I can start stimms. Wanna get started as soon as but think I will be back for another test on wednesday. Don't see how I can start stimms when I am still really heavy with a/f. Take care. Nik x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

LadyBella said:


> Has anyone on here used a doppler??


We did  It was great for re-assurance  

Nicola ~ How did the blood test go 

xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning. Hope everyone Is ok. Just sat at care waiting to go in. Hope i'm ready today. X


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - fingers crossed for you today Chick  

Tiny - hows you and bump doing? 

Loola  - welcome to the thread, hope all is going well with your tx 

Karen  - Hows uni going? Are you managing to juggle the workload and homelife, bet Thomas is keeping you busy?

Scooby  - hows you and Zac? Your right it is great for reassurance, we didn't think we would be able to hear anything with be only being 13+5 but managed to find the heartbeat and it was amazing 

Katy, Leanne, TQ  - hope you are all well and your little ones are keeping you busy. Try to keep up with everyone through ******** and loving the pics of all your Lo's. Hope Maisie & Lily are getting better by the day Hannah xxx

 to anyone I may have missed or that is reading the thread xx

See you all soon 
Luv 
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ My only advice is if you can't find it not to panic which is easier said than done I know   We are good ta, although Z has a fever and a high temp after his MMR last week, the last 2 nights he has woken at 3 and then slept fitfully with me 

Nicola ~ Are you ready to go 

xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Not ready yet. Boo hoo. Lol. Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Plenty of water and hot water bottle on your tummy Nic


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG!!! had another light bleed last night. Rung Rotherham maternity ward and went in for a check up, everything was alright and listened to babys heartbeat. Waiting for swab results to make sure I haven't got an infection or anything. Dr said they cannot understand why it happened but it can be one of those things in pregnancy. My nerves are shot to pieces. Hardly slept last night and my lovely manager has given me the day off to put my feet up and rest 

Nicola  - how you doing Chick, any news on when EC will be?

Hello to everyone hope you all keeping well. Off to sit on the settee and watch some morning tv with a cuppa.

Chat soon 
Luv
Kelly
xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popping on to see how you're all doing.

Ladybella ~ oh my gosh missus, cant believe that you are 14 weeks! Love your ticker.  So sorry to hear you had another little bleed  I know how scary it can be, pleased that they checked you over and that everything is ok, yes make you sure you get your feet up and have a good rest. We never got a doppler, I really wanted one but dp said no  dont think his nerves couldve coped with it! 

Nicola ~ How are you doing hun? So sorry to hear that you werent ready to go, have you got to go in for another blood test this week? Hope its not too long now and that your cold has cleared up. 

Tiny ~ Hello, fab to hear how you are soing, things sound very busy for you  Its such an exciting time isnt it! When do you finish for maternity, gosh cant believe I'm asking you that already, the year has gone so quick! When is your EDD?

Karen  ~ Hello hun, thank you so much for coming over on Sunday, it was great to see you all, Thomas is getting so big! Hope he had lots of fun, Alex did and sends you a big kiss for his present. XXX Looking forward to seeing you at Thomas's Birthday now!

Big hello to everyone else.

Well Alex turned one last Sunday! Can't believe my little boy is all grown up. We had a great day, he had a little party and all his friends and family came it was fab. He's doing so well too, he's walking (make that running!) into everything, chattering away, he's such good fun.
To think this time last year he was 5 days old! Ahhh. 

Love to you all.

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello  

Katy - was lovely to see you and gorgeous Alex again and congratulations again on his 1st birthday, he is a lovely little fella   

Kelly - hope you are ok, sorry you are having more bleeding, must be so worrying but so glad you are getting reassurance from your doppler. I never got one but can definitely see the attraction.  In a few weeks you will start feeling all the kicks and you won't need it as much. My kicks started at 17 weeks and by 20 weeks or so he was kicking me all day and night, such a strange but lovely reassuring feeling. Uni/school is great thanks, gonna be doing my first bit of real teaching next week (gulp!), Very very busy with that and Thomas. He has started walking so is getting into all sorts of trouble, will have to get him some shoes soon so he can walk in the garden. 

Scooby - hope Zac is feeling better now after his jabs.  Thomas is a bit restless tonight with his teeth, he slept 12 hours last night but has been a maniac today and am sure it was his teeth and then I went forgot to give him some calpol for bed tonight so feel awful now. I can hear him tossing and turning on the monitor up in his cot    

Nicola - How are you doing?  Lots and lots of pos vibes for your treatment            You stimming yet? 
    Thinking of you, see you on ******** anyway xxxx  Send me a pm on there if you need anything xxxx 

Loolabelle - How are you?  What's happening with you?  Sorry not spoken before, I don't come on here as regular as I used to as I have too much homework to do!  Welcome to thread though xxxx

Hi TQ, Sally, Leanne, anyone I have forgotten 

Karen
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning peeps

Kelly- Sorry you are having bleeding hun, you have had a bumpy ride haven't you?? When do you get your results sweetie.

Katy- Cannot believe that alex is one already. Doesn't seem two mins since you, karen and scooby ad your little bundles. Hope your doing ok.

Karen- Hows uni going hun?? See you on ********, its handy cause i can see what your upto    I'm very nosey.

Loolabelle- How are you hun, you in 2ww now  

Tiny- hope you have managed to relax a little this weekend.

Hope everyone esle is doing ok   

I'm on day 4 of doing stimms tonite. I am absolutely hating them. They are really hurting this time and i'm covered in bruises already, only done 7 injections. Worried i'll run out of thigh   

Its the suprecur that really stings.

Have also got a water infection to finish off my cold    
Ended up going to emergency doc's on saturday nite as was in so much pain. At least now it should clear with the antibiotics in time for e/c. Not sure when that will be but if i have nice juicy follies it should be next week.

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi nicola

Thanks for asking - really struggling today, felt ok  over the weekend until early hours of this morning, couldn't sleep, loads of cramps, temperture seemed to shoot up as well so feeling really negative today - test on Weds at Care, dreading it, been here before 

Loola


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Loola- bless you hunny.    
Is such a horrible feeling isn't it. Are you at work
Hace you not got someone to get out of the house with, go for a coffee or something.


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm at home and feel a bit better - had a shower and got dressed, thinking of bringing tomorrows acupuncture forwsrd to today for something to do and maybe she'll reassure me - she seemed really positive with me on Sat.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd do that then hun. I have got mine and always feel better afterwards. Remember though, here when ya need me. Always on and off here all day lol.


----------



## loolabelle (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Nic


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a quick post from me as at work - thankfully results that have come back so far are good. Just waiting on a couple of other swab results but Dr said they will contact me if anything is wrong.

Will be back to do personals soon.

Big Hugs to everyone 

Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry for gatecrashing  Been reading and wanted to wish you all good luck


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Ceri


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Nicola  - hows stimming going chick

Ceri -  hi

Loola - how are you doing

Karen - how you doing juggling uni and home life?? Phew you make me exhausted thinking about it xx

Katy - hows you and Alex??

Scooby  - how are you and Z??

Tiny - hows you and bump doing

 to anyone I may have missed or who maybe reading this thread.

I am okay, no more scares thankfully. I still have to pinch myself that I am pregnant it all seems so unreal at the moment. I think thats because the only weight I have gained so far is 4lbs and I feel totally normal. My energy levels are back to normal and apart from my gigantic boobies (.)(.) I don't feel any different.

Love listening to bubs heartbeat on the doppler, we are trying to limit this to twice a week just as re-assurance that the little one is in there. Honestly, neurotic doesn't come close, my mum thinks I am nuts. But like I keep telling her when you have gone through what us ladies have all gone/are going through you cannot help it.

Went to see Cliff Richards & The Shadows at Sheff Arena last night, was mums 50th birthday pressie from us. I hate to admit it but I really enjoyed it, me and mum were singing away to all the old hits took me back to my childhood as Cliff and Abba were constantly on the record player. 

Luv to you all
Chat Soon
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Girls
I am still here - trying to read but finding it hard to find time to sit and reply. Work is still so busy and I am pretty tired.

Nicola - how are you? Hope you are feeling better? I found the jabs hard and they often hurt - especially our 2nd time - but then we have a 31 week bump to show so it can be 100% worth it - but it is very hard, I cried lots!!! My legs were sore. I used ice cubes which did help. Good luck, keeping everything crossed. 

Kelly - glad things are a little calmer - it is a worrying time though, try and enjoy it. The dopplers are fab - so glad we got ours. 

Karen, Scooby and Katy - how are you all and your little ones? 

Loola - hi and how are you doing now? Hope the acupuncture helped. Really keeping everything crossed for you. 

Hi Katy   I am due to finish work on 18th Nov - half term only a week away but we have 2 parent's evenings next week - 2 late nights - could really really do without them! Feeling pretty tired. At short notice Mum and Dad are coming this weekend which will be nice, must still chill though, they are keen to do stuff for us so think we will let them! We are going for a 3d/4d on Sat!!!! Can't wait - think we have left it a bit late but really looking forward to it. Any experiences? The pics do look a bit freaky but I think seeing our little baby will be different to just looking at images on the web. 

Hi Ceri. 

I hope I haven't missed anyone      to all and    . 

Take care
Love
Tiny and bump (who is moving loads at the moment)
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Well we have been a little naughty and as impatient as I am have booked a private scan booked tonight. As reassuring as the doppler is I just need to know that baby is growing and everything looks okay.  

Good luck for EC today Nicola  

Luv 
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

Hope everyone is doing ok today

Kelly- enjoy the scan hunny

Tiny- not long till you finish work now 

Loola- how are you today hun

Hope everyone else is ok

E/c went well, was quite painful at the begining and i burst into tears. Dr shaker stopped for a bit while they got the gas and air and then continued. Just had a good bit everytime they drained an egg. We got 7 eggs in total which we are both chuffed with. Also, dh now has a normal sperm count Were both well happy about that.

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Fab news on your eggs Nicola, they will be getting jiggy with it tonight xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

That's great Nicola  
            
Everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicola
Sounds great, sorry to hear a bit painful - that's why I went to Nottingham! You are very brave - well done. Come on little eggies do your stuff, keeping everything crossed for you. 
Tiny xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Nicola that sounds fab, lets hope theyre doing their stuff in the lab as we speak


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Any news Nicola?


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Thought i had posted on here    
We had 3 eggs fertilise normally  
Have got transfer tomorrow at half 11.
In quite a bit of discomfort tonite
Suppose thats normal really isn't it

Hope everyone else is ok
Will post tomorrow when i get in


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Nicola, good news re 3 eggs. I hope all goes well - not so painful tomorrow. Being in discomfort is totally normal, takes a few days to settle, just take it easy - are you going to be off work? 

Fingers crossed for you 
Tiny xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks tiny
Am off work till after test day
pain is getting worse so gonna go to bed and try and sleep it off, is expected i suppose


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Luck for ET today Nic xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Just a quickie as on mob. We have 2 little embies on board  a 3 cell and 4 cell. Take care. X


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Nicola ~ PUPO lady!!   Just popping on to wish you lots and lots of luck for a bfp! Got everything crossed for you.      Snuggle in little embies!   Pop your feet up and take it easy hun.

Lots of love to everyone. 

xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Pupo Lady Nicola - keeping everything crossed for you sending lots of     your way xxx

Hannah - have been following your status on ******** and really hope eveything starts to pick up for you soon. Sending



Hello to everyone xxxxxx

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, 

Sorry to gatecrash but just wanted to hear from anyone who has had FET @ Care..... It looks as though I have got yet another BFN after a 3rd cycle - nice one! But i have 3 frosties - Rita, Sue & Bob - what i wanted to know is how much you have paid to have FET at Care - what is the cycle like and what drugs do you take?? How long is the full FET cycle?? and what are the success rates at thawing embies?? 

This is going to be my last cycle at Care before moving to Jessops but I was wondering what the costs are as I dont just want to throw yet more money at something where the success rates, cost etc just dont weigh up....

Cheers Ladies

XxX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

SC ~  so sorry hun  

I know Levin had a FET at Care and that resulted in her twins  I am also sure that out of her 3 frozen embies, 2 survived but I might be wrong so hopefully she will be along to help you 

Nicola ~ How you doing 

 to Kelly, TQ, Karen and Katy ~ nothing really to report here little man is walking and has his first shoes today. We are both full of cold though


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Scooby- am not too bad thankyou. Don't feel any different, no crazy symptoms yet  
However, have had terrible stabbing pains from my ovaries today, think its just the ovaries settling 
Hope you are ok hun

SC- Sorry hunny, hope you and dh are doing ok   

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

nicola x xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

SC - so sorry to read your news, really hope that its not a BFN and just a show that settles down. I had FET but on NHS (so not sure of cost) as my first cycle did not work and thankfully for am I am 16 wks pregnant. I found FET soooo much easier and more natural and kinder on my body than the full cycle.

I had to start taking Climival - 3 times a day from the start of my period and all the way through.
I went for the dildo cam scan ten days after to check that everything was okay - lining thick and ovaries shut down. I was then told to start Utrogestan pessarie at 10pm that night and then twice a day throughout the cycle. 
The following Monday my 3 embies were thawed, with 2 surviving and being replaced that day. 
If you test positive you continue with the Climival and pessaries until week 13 of your pregnancy - you will start reducing the climival and pessaries from week 9 until you stop them at week 13.

I truely believe that my body responded to FET because it was less invasive and I did not have the stress of e/c. If you have any more questions feel free to ask 

Nic - hope you doing well on the 2ww chick xxx

Hi to everyone else - start of half term holidays today and typical that I wake up with a stinking cold, throat feels like I have swallowed razor blades. Duvet day in front of the tv for me xxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Kelly, thanks so much for that - you've explained everything i needed to know about the way it works! It does sound a million times better than a normal cycle -   i wont need it but i havent got much faith left in this cycle at all!


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Moring peeps

SC- Have messaged you on yorkie thread, hope your ok though hun.

Kelly- !6wks already, hope you keep cosy,

Hope everyone else is ok

I feel crap today. Have got tummy ache like a/f, also, have to keep running to the loo  
Think its just the meds, is only 5dpt but only started te meds 3 days ago so think it could be them getting into my system

Take care 

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

SC -   that you don't need fet xx

Nicola -    vibes sent your way xx

Well I have bloody flu, feel like I have been kicked all over, headache from hell and the sofa is my best friend. Am trying to keep my fluid intake up and eat lots of healthy good food as I am terrified that it will damage baby. Am such a baby when I am ill, thankfully dh is looking after me  

Take Care All
Chat soon
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Sorry to gate crash again. I think I was going through IVF at same time as you in March Kelly. I also had a Negative test. I am so pleased you got a positive result.
I am now on my 2ww and am going slightly mad. I just want to live as normal as possible but it is not really working - any advice
Love Karen K


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps.  KAREN K. I am also going mental in my 2ww. Best of luck to you hun. KELLY. Hope your ok hunny. X TINY. You enjoying your week off. Hi to everyone else. As for me, have started with really bad period pains, backache and shooting pains down my legs which I get with a/f. Surely its too soon, was also told I would not bleed as on the cyclogest. Am so gutted. Can't stop crying. I think i'm 8dpt, had e/t a week last weds. Just don't know what to do with myself. Nicola x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~  I would have thought it would have been too soon hun  As for Cyclogest I have heard that some ladies do bleed when taking it.  its not. Have you phoned Care 

Karen K ~  Wishing you all the best on your  its complete torture isn't it 

 to everyone else, hope your all doing OK.

xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya Karen, 

Only think I can suggest is to do thinks that you enjoy doing to take your mind off everything. i spent alot of time with friends, family, reading, listening to music and playing bejewelled on ********   anything that distracted me but was not too strenuous.

Was this another fresh cycle or is it FET?? 

Will keep my fingers crossed for you xx

Nic - how are you doing chick, 2ww still driving u crazy xxx

Hi to everyone else - am slowly starting to feel better, thankgod, only got dressed once this week and that was today for midwifes appointment and put my pj's back on as soon as I cam home   what a way to spend half term. 

Midwife has mentioned that I will be getting a letter about having the swine flu jab soon. Anyone got any thoughts on this I am still unsure about whether to have it or not.

Also got myself worked up because stupidly I looked through my medical notes from IVF and my hsg results showed that I have a arcuate uterus (slightly dipped rather than an upside down triangle) again stupidly I googled it yesterday and yup you guessed it found all sorts. Spoke to midwife today and posted on here and hopefully I will have nothing to worry about - honestly I do know how to scare myself silly 

love to you all
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nic - just seen your post - hang in there chick, it may just be the side affects from the cyclogest rather than AF they changed me to them near then end of my 12 wks and they were horrid compared to utrogestan


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ Sorry hun no advice on the uterus but I would avoid "google" you can get yourself so worried reading stuff and the internet seems to only post the worst case scenario  Did the Midwife manage to put your mind at rest 

Regarding Swine Flu ~ last I heard people were saying that they weren't prepared to have it as it had gone through no testing, that was about 8 weeks ago so not sure if they have since done any testing.

x x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Scooby - midwife said that it only becomes a problem later in pregnancy if the baby has not got enough room which could then cause prem labour but not to worry and to mention it at my 20 wk scan so they are aware of it. She said if it was a major concern it would have been mentioned by now. Totally agree with you on internet posting worse case scenario info - dh says he will cancel it if I carry on   
I watched it on GMTV other morning and there still seems to be no definate answer as to whether it is safe or not. Will probably opt out of having it - as my midwife said she is not allowed to say for or against it but her and our local nurse have said that they will not administor the injection.


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow - what a fast rsponse from you all
Kelly - It is a fresh cycle for me and no frozen ones for next time either!!!
Nicola - When is your test day?
Will keep everything crossed for you.
Love Karen K


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Karen. My test day is 6th nov. When is yours hun? Scooby. Didn't think about ringing care, just thought it was past off it. Kelly. Am on the a cyclogest, utrogestion and climaval. Think they wanna pin beanies in lol. X


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Nicola
Mine is on 5th November - God one week today!
sending lots of       for us both
XX
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~ I would phone Care, am sure the lovely Nurses will be able to help. They have been known in the past to increase medication 

Karen ~ Have you got lots of DVD's lined up to watch to try to take your mind off it  I had the whole  off work and just stayed around home, didn't really do much apart from sleep, watch DVD's, shop on line etc  

Karen ~ Did you get your essay finished 

Katy ~ How is you and Alex  If you fancy meetin up at The Deep give me a shout  

TQ ~ Hope your feeling better hun  How are the girls 

Tiny ~ How's you and bump 

Ladybella ~ Had a thought this morning and one of the other ladies on this thread had a bicornate uterus and was carrying twins and she was OK  

xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Scooby. I'm on quite alot already, 3 climaval, 3 utrogestion and a cyclogest. Have had 2 couple of water infections on this cycle and had antibiotics to treat them so have dropped another sample at doc's this morning. If its all clear will ring care to see what they say. Although, a/f pains have more or less gone now. Hope thats a good sign. X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

How many Cyclogest are you on 

 that it has gone

Am off to dentist now so will check up on you later  

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

So sorry i'm such a rubbish poster, don't seem to have a spare moment recently. Just a quickie cos got to get the kids to bed.

Kelly - I was found to have a bicornuate uterus when i had a scan at 8 weeks, which is similar in some ways to an arcuate uterus i think, my uterus was heart shaped so had quite a pronounced dip at the top. I also went looking on google and everything i found said that i would either miscarry them 2nd trimester, or give birth really prematurely (due to me having twins and there not being much room to begin with) - scared myself to death. Anyway it didn't cause a problem in the end, they literally had to force them out of me at nearly 38 weeks because they were way too comfy - i'm sure you will be fine too hun.

Nicola - Hope you are ok hun, it may just be the pessaries making you feel a bit a/fy - if i remember rightly the utrogestan on my FET cycle gave me some awful cramps. Good luck, have my fingers crossed for you    .

Right gonna have to dash, hi to everyone else, will try to get back on over the weekend and do more personals.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Scooby - thank you for you positive post  I have defo decided to stop reading things and getting myself worked up xx

Leanne - Thank you also for your post, it puts my mind at ease when I hear about success stories. I think because we have to go through IVF to get to where we are we find out way too much about our bodies which we would never have known had we conceived naturally. I have decided to take each day at a time and enjoy the moment instead of worrying about the if's, coulds and may happens 


Nicola - Sounds like your having a rough time of it chick, keeping my fingers crossed that this is all a positive sign xxxx 


Tiny, TQ, Karen, Karen K, Katy and anyone else that I may have missed or that is reading this thread   hope you are all well xxxx

Went to Doncaster yesterday with DH as I am feeling much better, the flu seems to be going slowly but surely so was nice to get dressed and go out for the first time this week. Shopped until we dropped, bought two pairs of flat boots and a couple of stretchy jumper dresses and leggings that are smart enough for work and will accomdate my growing bump. Also been to Asda today and bought more Christmas pressies for friends LO's as they have got some fantastics offers on at the moment. Am determind to be organised this year and not rush around at the last minute, as I always end up spending a fortune xxx

Have an afternoon of chilling out planned for the rest of today, then a day of cleaning the house through tomorrow ready to get back to work on Monday 

Take Care 
Luv
Kelly


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Kelly ~ Glad your starting to feel better. I think after my cold that I have a sinus infection   It isn't as bad as it has been in the past so hoping the over the counter stuff will work rather than antibiotics 

I have done quite a bit of Christmas shopping the last few days, almost everything on myside is now bought apart from DH and my Dad  

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning peeps

Hope your all ok today.

Did you all wait for otd to test.
Have woken up needing to know today.
When is the earliest you can test

A slightly crazy nicola x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~ I did wait until the morning of my OTD before I tested   However, I always tested at home before going for bloods just so I knew 

When did you have your trigger shot as you have to wait I think its 10 days before it leaves your system otherwise you can get an inaccurate reading.

Just looked at your ticker and I would say with 5 days to go its too early so don't test as I don't believe it will be accurate and therefore you might cause yourself too much stress

xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nicola, 

I tested the day before because my test date was the day I was due to start work after the 2ww xxx  

Luv
Kelly


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Scooby and Kelly, thankyou.
Have got outta the wanting to test bit now, dh has just made me a chesse omlette so feel better now lol.
Am going to try and wait till friday, after all they do give you the date for a reason don't they

Hope your both ok  sweeties x x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Nicola
I know exactly how you feel. I am sick and tired of counting down the minutes and hours. I am so sad I have spent four hours doing a jigsaw just to occupy my mind a little. It worked for a bit!
Still sending lots of positive thoughts your way   
Karen
XXX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Karen K- bless ya. Just can't stand al the waiting. Have watched X factor and a coupld of Peers Morgans life stories today to help pass the time a little. 
Dh is asleep on the sofa, if i turn the stupid rugby off though can guarentte he'll wake up

You back at work this week??


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Nicola - I tested the day before, but only because it was my day off work and i figured if it was a BFN then i wouldn't have to face anyone all day. I think Care make you wait 18 days which is a bit longer than other clinics so you might be alright to test in a couple of days. Good luck hun          .

Love Leanne x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Nicola
Was suppose to be going back to work but have decided that I can not concentrate on teaching so have taken the week off. how about you?
I have been Christmas shopping today but God knows what people have got - I was just wandering around the shops in a daze.

Hope everyone else is okay. 

All - Did anyone notice white raised spots on their nipples when they were pregnant?

chat soon
Karen K
XX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Karen K- am off work till a week tomorrow.

Hope your doing ok and not going mad like me   

This mornings pessarie practically all came out, have been leaking all day white stuff?  
Is this normal.
I rang care and they were supposed to ring me back but never did  

Also, my boobs are massive   
Hope its a good sigh


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola ~  at them not ringing you back, if your worried then call the out of hours number, they might not like it but hey they should have called you back  Do you put it in just before bed 



Karen K said:


> All - Did anyone notice white raised spots on their nipples when they were pregnant?


I can't say I remember   but hoping its a good sign

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie cos its nearlybedtime for the munchkins.

Nicola - On my FET cycle where i had to take a lot of pessaries i found that i had a lot of leakage, if you're lying down for 1/2 hour after putting your morning ones in you should be fine as i was told that the progesterone is completely absorbed within 20 minutes - the leakage is just the waxy/oily stuff that they put the medicine in. Big boobs is a good sign, mine seemed a bit bigger and very veiny which made me think it was perhaps a BFP before i tested, and it was. Good luck hun     

Karen - Yep i got the white raised spots in my nipples in pregnancy, quite common apparently - think mine started in the middle of my pregnancy though. Fingers crossed that its a good sign and good luck for a BFP     

 Scooby.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi
My pessaries come out like that as well - I am so sick of putting them in!
I know what you mean about massive boobs.
I just keep thinking that they are normal size but my husband keeps commenting about the size - what are they like hey!
Love Karen K


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nic - I found the pessaries got messier the further on I went with them so keeping my fingers crossed that this is a good sign for you. I did used to rest for about 20 mins after doing them but still had leakage which was mainly the waxy stuff they are covered in.

Karen  - the only reason I thought that I was going to get a BFP the day we tested was because I felt like I was nervous in my stomach all the time and my bowel movements changed (nice, not ). Other than that I did not have any other symptoms.

I am suffering from what I assume are stretching pains, maybe you can help me - I have a constant ache in my lower belly, is this normal??
Also, how did you stop yourself worrying about every little twinge - dh reckons I am losing the plot I seem to panic about everything and am using the doppler once a day to check that baby is ok - honestly I am like a woman possessed - please tell me this is normal 

Luv
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning. Kelly. Hope your ok. Karen K, how you feeling? Hope everyone else is ok. Am having really bad period pains today. Am so gutted.  just gonna chill and see what happens. X


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Nicola, I am keeping everything crossed for you and Karen. 
I remember the huge amount of drugs - I was on cyclogest at night, climaval and 3 utrogestan during the day - I used to wake early to 'do' a utrogestan and then lay down for 20 mins to be confident it had absorbed then I tried to time it that I did the 2nd when I got home, on some occassions I had to do at work which was tricky and a bit yucky but just got into a routine with it all. Your body will get what it needs I am sure. 

This time I was on hol from school anyway for most and was signed off for the rest, I think being off was preferable for me - especially in teaching but then it allows you to go totally   DP and I went away for some of this 2ww which helped.

I resisted testing early though I was desparate too - glad I did as I was then confident (as confident as you will ever be) that it was a reliable result. Seeing someone on here who had her embies transferred just before me in Nott test early with a BFP was hard as I had to resist seriously then but I didn't want the unknown of thinking will it change etc. 

I have just been for my GP check - 33 + 4!!  I am quite worried about swine flu as lots of pregnant women aren't having the jab and teaching seems quite a high risk profession. My GP suggested finishing work early - especially being a teacher, I don't know what to do now, she said she would sign me off   so now really confused. To be honest the last week I am covering another class because of the residential class that our year group go on so not really looking forward to that anyway but that would seem to defeat the object finishing a bit early as the risks are there now  

Glad that all is well with baby and the birth centre have accepted us so really pleased about that - still can't believe we are here we really can't. 

Nicola & Karen - I can promise you that I did not think we were getting a BFP this time, I even posted on here about feeling 'too normal', hang in there. 

Nicola - period pains can be good, don't panic, loads have bad pains before a BFP - check out the voting and you will see huge results having similar. 

Kelly - just seen your post - all sounds very normal, I think all sorts of twinges and achey feelings are normal but it is impossible to know isn't it, I ask my midwife everything when I go, if you are concerned give them a ring or post on here but sounds normal to me, I get all sorts of weird feelings. Are you feeling baby move yet? That is the main thing that reassures me as s/he is a very busy baby in there. I don't use my doppler as much anymore but I used to - it is reassuring. 

Love to all, got to remind myself that I need to go to work this afternoon, had my GP check this morning but teaching this afternoon - would love to just curl up here and not do a lot but I can't  
Tiny xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Tiny  - OMG!! 33+4. Doesn't seem like 2 mins since you told us about your BFP. I also work in a college and have been worried about Swine Flu as lots of staff and students have been off with it - not sure if the docs are just being over cautious when diagnosing though - as I had flu in half term and it was horrible.

When were you planning to start Maternity Leave?? One of the tutors at college is due in March and because of holidays etc she is finishing just after Christmas.

Not felt the baby move yet I am 17+4, hoping to feel it soon then I can reduce my obsession with the doppler. The mags say anything between 18-22wks am hoping that I will feel it sooner rather than later. When did you first feel your baby move?

Nicola & Karen - keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Just a quickie as on mob. Care rang today and told me to test as I was havin pains. Got a bfp. Still can't believe it. Got to test again on friday just to make it official. Hope they continue to get cosy as still getting pains. X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

nicola1x said:


> Hi. Just a quickie as on mob. Care rang today and told me to test as I was havin pains. Got a bfp. Still can't believe it. Got to test again on friday just to make it official. Hope they continue to get cosy as still getting pains. X


      wooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo      

Was just about to post and say "pains" were normal 

Tiny  ~ If your at all worried about swine flu etc and you have been offered to be signed off and you feel its right for you, then do it is what I would say  You have waited for this for so long, you want to be able to enjoy the last few weeks   where did that time go 

Kelly ~ I remember getting quite a few pains around the 18 week mark, mainly due to stretching and your body changing even more to accommodate your bump  Try not to worry and I think having a dopler is great but at times I wish I didn't have it as I was checking on bubs every few days   Can't be long till your 20 week scan 

Karen ~ Hope your OK and taking it easy 

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Nicola - Yayyyy, congratulations on your BFP hun, thats fantastic news.

Kelly - As Scooby and Tiny say pains are completely normal, its just all the stretching thats going on. I didn't feel my 2 moving until about 20 weeks, maybe a bit later, but even then it was just the odd little butterfly feeling every now and again. Don't think i was feeling proper kicks until at least 25 weeks - don't worry hun you'll feel that bub soon enough.

Tiny - Gosh not long to go now, bet you're so excited, have you got everything sorted for your little bundle.

Karenk - Good luck for testing hun, fingers crossed for a BFP     .

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nic  - Yippee.......am sooooo pleased for you chick xxxxx I was thinking from what you were saying that it was going to be a BFP but did not want to tempt fate so to speak. xxxx      

Scooby & Leanne - Thanks for the reassurance I am such a worrier. I have got my 20 wk scan 2 weeks today and am looking sooo forward to seeing bubs again xxxx

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Nicola - You must be so happy. I am jumping up and down with joy for you. Keep those embies nice and safe now.
Karen
XXX


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Karen k- thanks hun, its not long till your test day now is it??

Kelly, thanks. not too long till your next scan, bet you can't wait 

Scooby and levin- thankyou  

Still hasn't sunk in yet   
I'm actually going to be a mummy  

Still getting pains but am telling myself its embie/s snuggling in deeper.
      

nicola x xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicola     

That is brilliant news, huge congrats - I bet it hasn't sunk in yet, take care and focus on those little embies, have they booked you in for a scan yet? Really really pleased for you, I was thinking your symptoms were sounding a bit like good news but you can never be sure. I had some quite strong 'pains' feelings in some of the earlier days but the midwife said they were normal. 

Kelly - I will check in my diary when I first felt bigger movements. The 20 week scan is amazing, they can tell you so much from it, it is fab seeing little person again - hence we had 2 extra scans!! 

Leanne - most things are sorted yes, keep chasing the travel system, it should arrive in the next couple of weeks hopefully, early days we kept saying we didn't want it until quite late now we just want to get it!! 

I technically have 3 weeks left at work, really unsure what to do, very worried about having the jab though I must admit. Ummm

Tiny xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Tiny- thankyou.
Alot of people have said its normal. 
Still can't believe it and don't think i will till i see the scan.
Have to ring care on friday, official otd and then book scan


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG - we got a BFP!!!!
Still sinking in really. I want to be really excited but have bleed a little today and am really worried we may be miscarrying.
God this pregnancy thing is so hard.
Hope everyone else is okay.
Nicola - are you testing again tomorrow -are you okay?
Kelly - Hope the Bump is really growing now.
Will send a longer message when I have stopped shaking so much.
Thanks for all your support
Karen K
XXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Karen
That is great news, congratulations to you. 
WOW - what a thread!!
take it easy, takes a while to sink in, if at all  
Tiny xx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Tiny
God it feels so weird I have wanted to say I am pregnant for so long and now I can I am really scared,
Good luck to you. Not long now hey!
Love Karen
XX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow we are on a roll !!!!

Congratulations Nicola    

Congratulations Karen K    

YEAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That's brill news
xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations Karen          

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo Karen ~ Congratulations        

Nicola ~ Did you retest this morning  Are you OK 

xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Nicola ~ Huge congratulations hun!!!    Fab news, So pleased for you!!   

Karen K ~ Massive congratulations to you too!       

Woo hoo we are on a roll!

Big hello and lots of love Scooby, Karen, Kelly, Tiny and Leanne. xxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps

Karen K- woo hoo.     

Bet your still on  
When is your first scan??

Katy, Karen- thankyou. Hope your both ok x x

Scooby- Yes i did retest this morning, with the care test. It was still very faint positivr, but the tests are the same as the ones from e bay. Goodjob that i tested 4 times yesterday just to make sure   
Hope your ok sweet

Tiny and kelly, hows the bumps  

Have booked my scan, is on the 17th nov, only 11 sleeps   

Take care all

nicola x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola  ~ 11 sleeps    its an absolute age isn't it  I know Care don't scan till 7 weeks whereas some do at 6  Not only do they make you wait longer to test, its longer to scan as well  

 Katy ~ How's you and Alex


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Scooby- i will be 6wks and 1 day when i am scanned. Is a little earlier cause i have tubal issues, don't think i'll see the heartbeat though, think i have another to see it


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

nicola1x said:


> Scooby- i will be 6wks and 1 day when i am scanned. Is a little earlier cause i have tubal issues, don't think i'll see the heartbeat though, think i have another to see it


Maybe they have changed things then  When we have our tx there my scan wasn't until 7 weeks. However, at LGI when we had this last tx (NHS free go  ) We got scanned at 6 weeks which is standard there  Its not to early and we saw the heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Scooby- thats amazing, am even more excited now


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

nicola1x said:


> Scooby- thats amazing, am even more excited now


Just to warn you it will be an internal scan 

Yes its totally amazing so you should see your little heartbeat


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Nicola  ~ Congrats again!  Only 10 sleeps now!  Like scooby says it really is amazing when you have your scan and get to see the little heartbeat flickering away! So precious. 

Scooby ~ Hello, we're fine thank you, How are you and Zac doing? Whats he up to? Alex is wild atm, we've just been to 3 parties this week and all the goodies and cake he's eaten has given him more energy than usual and he's full of it, he's so funny. Went to a bonfire party last night and he loved it, was mesmerised by the fireworks and kept saying oooh wooosh it was really sweet. Did you have any fireworks for Zac?

xxxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Nicola
I have not tested again because I am so scared it may show something else. I have another test on Thursday and then the scan will be around 20th November - God I am so relieved we are on to the next stage but also so scared that things will still go wrong. My bleed was very minor and only very light pink. It lasted around 12 hours. 

Has anyone else had this with theri pregnancies.
Love 
Karen K

Love to you all


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Karen K. Bless ya hun. I feel the same. Scared things will all go wrong too. Just taking things one day at a time at the moment. Roll on scans then we might be able to relax a little x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen K - I had a lot of bleeding hun and it is very, very common so please try not to worry too much. Its often where your embie/s are snuggling in a little bit deeper and disturb the womb lining slightly - i had some quite heavy red bleeds but was just shown to be implantation bleeding on the scans i had. Bet you can't wait til your first scan.

Nicola - I also saw 2 heartbeats at just over 6 weeks but i would perhaps go in there not expecting to see one as sometimes the heartbeat isn't visible until closer to 7 weeks, think this is why Care normally scan at 7 weeks so that there isn't any unnecessary worrying.

Hi to everyone else, must go as i have 2 babies with chickenpox and one has just started screaming upstairs so best go investigate - they're not happy bunnies bless them.

Love Leanne x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Levin. Bless your girls being poorly. Should I be concerned about having no spotting as hear of alot of people that do. Not that I want to if you know what I mean. Just want to know embies are snuggled. Think i'm just nervous about this damn tummyache x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - thats the same day as I have my 20 wk scan  We saw the heartbeat at 5wks 5 days when we went for emergency scan due to bleed, so fingers crossed you will get to see at the 6 week one. Bet your still on cloud 9 xxx

Karen - Sorry but I didn't bleed as early as you have but like the others have said it will be implantation bleeding where your little ones are snuggling in xxx

Katy - how are you and Alex?

Leanne - bless them, chickenpox are horrid - they are going round the schools here at the moment. Hope your little ones get well soon xxx

Scooby - how are you and Z?

Karen - hows uni going? and little Thomas?

Day of cleaning then chilling out and catching up on last nights X-Factor planned for me.

I have serious 'bump envy' at the min, as I have not got one  Went to see my friend yesterday who is 16 wks and she is massive and was like 'show me, show me, stop hiding it'. When I took my coat of she went where is it and the same happened at the firework party we went to then at the pub when we met up with my family- I know that I will get a bump soon and then probably moan about having one but I stupidly got really upset when I got home last night and convinced myself that something must have gone wrong  Dh gave me a big hug and I am feeling better this morning but just want to actually 'feel' pregnant. Anyway sorry for the moan xxx

I am also torn between finding out the sex of the baby at our 20 week scan or not. I really really want to know but dh now doesn't. But if I do find out I want to keep it a surprise for my family - not sure how I would do that, other than stitching dh's mouth up for the next 4 and a half months  Anyone got any thoughts on this?

See you all soon
Luv 
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Soooo tired today, poor Jayden was in so much pain with his chickenpox last night that he screamed non stop from 7.30pm til 3.30am this morning - poor baby, he is absolutely covered, they're even in his ears, and all over his manly bits - needless to say i'm falling asleep as i'm sat looking at the computer.

Kelly - Don't worry about not showing hun, i barely showed at 20 weeks and that was with twins - in fact i got myself all worked up into a state because before i was due to go for my 20 week scan a so-called friend felt the need to say to me ' ooh you don't even look as though you're carrying one baby, let alone 2, you should be much bigger by now' - everything was fine though and on my scan bubs were actually measuring bigger than my dates. Apparently its all to do with how strong your stomach muscles are - people with weaker muscles tend to show earlier because theres not as much support to hold the womb in place (so for eg. those who have already had one baby often look bigger earlier with their 2nd baby and much earlier too). I'm sure that your stomach muscles are just nice and strong. My bump all of a sudden popped out overnight when i was about 26 weeks.
As for finding out the sex, well i have no patience so i had to find out, plus i wanted to be prepared with clothes etc and have names chosen. However i know of 2 people who were told the wrong sex and ended up buying things in the wrong colour. I found out the sexes at a private scan i had at 12 weeks - very early to tell but she was spot on.

Nicola - Don't worry at all about not spotting hun, i've had plenty of friends who didn't spot in their pregnancies and i so wish that i didn't have all the bleeding and stress in my pregnancy because i didn't enjoy my pregnancy one bit as a result. I'm never likely to be pregnant again and i really wish that i had just enjoyed my pregnancy instead of worrying.

Big hi to everyone else too, hope you're all well.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Leanne - Thanks for the reassurance. I know that you have to feel positive about pregnancy but you wait for it for so long and then when it finally happens you just shift your worry to actually being pregnant instead of trying to get pregnant.

Nicola - I really would not worry about not bleeding. I totally agree with Leanne about bledding being really worrying. Are you back at work yet? I start back tomorrow - will really have to remember not to tell anyone my news as they think I was off work with sickness!!!

Kelly - I am sure that you will start to have a big bump very soon.

Love to all XXX
Karen K

p.s As I am fairly new to this site please could someone tell me how to put on the pregnancy tracker thing. It looks really cool


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Karen  If you'd like a ticker...

* click on either mine or someone else's ticker 
* click on full size or mini ticker (doesnt matter which)
* choose a bar and slider
* input your date to countdown to
* copy and paste the code, which should start with <a and end in a>
* paste it onto your signature box within your profile on FF

If you have any problems, shout and i'll try to help


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ We had a few sparklers in the garden but have been watching fireworks out of the window.

Nicola ~ Don't worry about no spotting I didn't have anything  I know they say more people that bleed tend to be carrying twins but you can bleed / spot with a singleton too 

Levin ~  hope they are getting better, poor things 

Kelly ~ Am sure bump will start soon  then you will moan that it gets in the way   

xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Leanne - thanks for the reassurance, I used to swim everyday before starting this FET so my stomach muscles are probably really strong. I have been really worried about going for the 20 week scan too due to this, have found it really difficult to just relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Cannot wait for next tuesday - will hopefuly put my mind at ease. Your poor little babies I hope they get rid of the Chicken pox soon xxx

Nicola - don't worry about not bleeding, I had bleeding and it just takes the enjoyment out of the pregnancy like Leanne says.  

Scooby - my dh says the same  

Karen K, Karen, Katy, Tiny hope you have all had a fab weekend and are well xxx

Luv Kelly 
xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning

Well, have jinxed myself with my post about spotting.  
Have had brown discharge this morning when i wiped and have some faint spots on my liner.
Trying not too worry. Is so hard not too though.


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - brown is old blood so probably from implantation, try not worry - easier said than done I know


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All

Ceri - Thanks for the tracker advice. I managed to sort it out so now have my own tracker.

Nicola - Try not to worry too much - easier said than done I know but your scan is not long now. How are you feeling?

Kelly - How is the bump developing?

I have just returned back to work after all the treatment and am really tired. It has been really hard not telling anyone. I don't know if I will last until after twelve weeks. I am bursrting to tell people.

Love to you all
Karen


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Karen - still no bump, dh says I am getting wider on my tummy rather than a bump sticking out like last week. Will be glad when we have had our 20 wk scan and see little one wriggling about. 1 wk and counting - really bad but am wishing this week away  

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

It's quiet on here, everyone must be busy, busy xx

4 more sleeps until my 20 week scan, am nervous and excited at the same time. Thankfully this term seems to be going better than Sept-Oct, have loads to do so am keeping busy.

Hope everyone is well.

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Well I think my dream is almost over. We went for another blood test to check hcg levels and they are not progroessing as well as they should. My level is only 350. They have told me to keep using the pessaries and they will repeat the test next Thursday. There are three options as to why the results are like this
1) The pregnancy is not progressing and will end in miscarriage
2) The prgnancy is ectopic and will require surgery - really not what I want
3) The pregnancy is in the correct place and more detailed scans will have to be done.
I am still pregnant at the moment but need a very large miracle to keep it.
Please Please Please send as many positive thoughts our way as possible.
Just really struggling to get this news in my head.
HELP
Karen K


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Karen K - Aww hun, sending big hugs your way   and lots of positive vibes that everything will be ok                          .
I really hope that your little embie is just a late implanter and just a bit slow in getting going, i'm sure i've read of other ladies which have had similar happen and all has turned out ok - did they tell you what they expected your levels to be at this stage.

Nicola - Read your post on the Yorkshire girls thread and hope that you are ok as well hun, really hope that the blood results today bring positive news. Sending you lots of positive vibes too                          .

Kelly - Hope it goes quickly for you, bet you're so excited for your scan.

Love Leanne x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Karen



&

               

Really really hope that next Thursday brings better news for you xxxxxxx

Nicola - read your post on Yorkie Thread and really hoping that today has brought good news.

Luv
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

Just a quick post to say its all over for us.
Wish you all luck and will be back when i am strong eonough

nicola x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Nicola - I don't know what to say, other than we are here for you to talk to anytime xxxxxxxx Take Care of each other xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Nicola  ~ Am so sorry hun, words are just not enough  Will be hear when you need us 

Karen ~ Sorry to hear things aren't good for you either  The IF is really a rollercoaster  I know exactly how you feel I didn't find out till my scan that things weren't going well 

Kelly ~  with your scan

Levin ~ Hope you and the twins are doing OK. Are they almost over it  Will have to arrange another play date 

xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Nicola - So, so sorry hun, thinking of you and your dh  , were all here if you need to chat.

Scooby - Yes they're nearly over it now, all scabbed up so they're not contagious anymore - looks like nearly all the kids at their playgroup now have it. Yes definitely have to arrange another playdate, just let me know when you're free, i'll try to make it to the Yorkies xmas meet as well.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Levin ~ Will text you in the next few days to arrange 

xx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Nicola
I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I think we are following the same pattern, so I know exactly how you have felt and are feeling at the moment. I am sending you a really big hug and hope that you will keep in touch.
Love and hugs
Karen K


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicola 
I am so so sorry, I haven't read for a few days but just had a catch up, I can't believe it, I don't know what to say, life can be so unfair, so sorry for you both.    

Karen - I am keeping everything crossed for you, what a terrible time for you.  I hope things turn for the better.    

Tiny xx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Kelly
Not sure when your scan is but good luck.
Hope your bump is growing.

Tiny - Not long to go now

Nicola - Sending youa big hug


Hi to everyone else.

Love Karen K


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Karenk- hope blood test goes ok on thursday hun. What time you going to care.
I am their on thursday for bloods and to have a chat if we need it.
Dh might not get the time off so might be going on my own, not looking forward to that at all  

Hope everyone else is ok x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello to you all on this crappy day, this weather really makes me want to stay in the house lounging around xx

Karen - hope your blood test goes okay tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx  

Nicola - will be thinking of you too hun, hope dh manages to get the time off work. If not will you be able to take your mum or someone really close for support xxx  

Scan went well - was amazed at what you can see. Bubs was all curled up sleeping was soooo cute  Still have to pinch myself that this is really happening. Am starting to feel bubs move too which is the weirdest feeling ever, but in a good way, cannot wait until I can feel bubs everyday and dh too. Have got to have another scan at 32weeks as the placenta is slightly covering my cervix so they need to check that it has moved, if it has not I may need to have a C-Section. But like I said to dh I really don't care how bubs is brought into the world so long as he/she is healthy 

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Kelly - Really glad that your scan went well - it all sounds so exciting. It must be really weird to feel it move.
Nicola - Is it your follow up appointment tomorrow? I hope all goes well. I will be thinking about you

As for me - I went for more bloods on Monday as I was having a lot of pain and to our amazement the levels had gone up. We went again today and they had gone up again, so I am still pregnant. I am trying so hard to keep me feet on the ground and not get too excited. I know that we are still in the danger zone and only time will tell, but it is far better news than yesterday. I was also told that I had got my dates confused and I am actually six weeks tomorrow. I am not sure how that happened but it makes me feel happier.I can not seem to change my ticker though.
We are going for a scan next Thursday and hopefully we will see a heart beat. Just wish the start had been a little less stressful.

Love to everyone

Karen K


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi

KarenK- thats good news hun, am happy for you. Just take things steady  

Kelly- Glad scan went well hunny

Hi to everyone esle, hope your all ok  

Have had a mashed few days.
Feeling ok one min and then like i'm going to crack open with the pain  
We went out yesterday, i got a dwarf hamster   Its really cute and have called it Charlie after one of the beanies.
Wanted a puppy, but dh is  alergic  
When, we got out the car, i had a gush like i had wet myself. It was alot of blood and a massive clot. Got myself in a bit of a state (for a change lol) I thought it was beanies, but my mum said it would be lining and she think's i won't even notice when i pass beanies. 


Am at care today for blood test to see if levels have dropped completely.
Then think we can book our review.
Feel in limbo with where things are going to go now.
Dh wants to try naturally for a while as his little dudes have improved quite alot.
I'm scared of getting pregnant again  
Also, is a race against time with the endometriosis cause it will be thriving with all the ivf drugs.

Sorry for the rant, is good to write down how you feel isn't it.

Take care peeps

nicola x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Karen K  - really great news about your levels, shows that the little one is strong and sticking around xx If you click on your ticker you can create a new one and amend the date, then copy and paste the new link back into your profile 

Nicola - Good luck for follow up appointment today. Do what is right for you and hubby and take your time, don't rush into anything   If you had been trying naturally you may not have known you were pg at this stage so may just have thought you were having a really heavy period - think that for us who have IF issues and go through IVF we find out way too much about our bodies and it is sooo cruel when something like this happens. So I wouldn't worry about it happening again and just enjoy spending time with your dh and maybe taking a break from tx and see what happens - easier said than done, I know. Keep strong xxxx  

Hi to everyone else - will be 20wks tomorrow so cannot wait to reach the half way mark. I only felt little bump move the other day and have not noticed anything since - so looking forward to feeling him/her everyday as it puts a smile on my face  Am also 30 tomorrow (not sure when this happened as still feel 21) - got the day off work to have a lie in and be pampered by dh  also going out for a meal to Pastures Lodge with my friends and family in the evening. Was originally going to go for a Chinese but anything rich and spicy is playing havoc on my tummy at the mo. Also, looking to go to Chatsworth Christmas Market on Sunday or York I truely cannot decide what to do but hopefully weather will be less wet & windy so whatever I do I will enjoy it 

Hope you all have a great weekend and will be back to chat next week.

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kelly

  

Nicola - I hope the blood test what not too upsetting for you today. Take care and look after yourself.

Love to you all
Karen K


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you Karen  

I have had a fantastic birthday weekend, been spoilt rotten by dh. Am shattered today though, Monday has come round too quickly.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Luv
Kelly
xxxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Kelly
Hope you are okay and your belly is starting to get really big. It is all so exciting isn't it.
I have had my seven week scan today and the heart beat was really clear. All is looking really good now. Still really nervous but we are now over a really big hurdle. When did you start to have sickness - if you had it?
Love Karen K


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Aw fab news on seeing the heartbeat, such an emotional time   Not everyone suffers with sickness so  you don't  I had nausea which came and went from 6 weeks through to 12 but then went and you also get increased energy back again 

Everyone else OK 

xx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around for a while, I have been up at my parents for almost 2weeks, my dad is awaiting his new pc so did'nt even attempt FF while up there as it takes forever to load up, you think I am joking, you switch it on and walk away and make a cuppa, as for open a web page, again cups of tea and biccies come in handy.Ended up looking at fbook on my phone.

Not had chance to read back, but you have not been far from my thoughts ladies.

I will try and post more, just been through the mill a bit the last few weeks and got hit with some devastating news last night, my friend who is only 24 has been diagnosed with cancer of lymph glands, he starts chemo next week, they have been messing him about for 6 months.  Just feel a bit lost, as the girls have been really ill, had a massive row with my mum and we both said some nasty things to each other. On the plus side DH and I have decided to make a go of things, and we are going to try and sort everything out.

Anyway bit selfish of me to do a me post when not posted for so long.

Best get the hoovering done before the little ladies wake.
Love to all.
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Big   to TQ - what a lot you are having to cope with, poor you, take care. I hope the tx works for your friend - how awful. 

Glad things are looking better with DH. 

Karen - I remember that day SO well - DP and I were in such a state, we could barely talk, such a relief to see that little flicker, I hope all continues well - such a nerve wracking time but try and enjoy it as well. 

Hi Kelly - belated Happy Birthday, sounds like you had a good one. 

Nicola - thinking about you   

Hi to everyone else

My sis and her twins are shortly descending on us for the weekend!!   They haven't been up for ages so really looking foward to it but need to build in rest time I think   They are nearly 2 and pretty lively! 

Love to all and have a great weekend. 
Tiny xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankgod its nearly the weekend this week has been crazy 

Am shattered today dh woke up at am this morning with really bad toothache which woke me up then little bump decided to wake too. Got up and had a cuppa and then we all fell asleep on sofa until it was time for work. 
Also had a dizzy spell after rushing round the house to get ready for work, think I overheated myself a bit but it was scary thought I was going to pass out  Will teach me for rushing around in a morning.

Had some really good news a friend that had tx at the same time as me first time around in April gave birth to her twinnies yesterday a boy and a girl. She has breezed through the pregnancy bless her and lasted until 38wks. Cannot wait to go and see them 

Karen - Fantastic news am soooo pleased for you   What date is your 12 wk scan booked in for? 
I was really lucky, did not get any sickness only severe tiredness. I was signed off work due to bleeding so used to nap in the afternoon everyday. Was a real struggle when I went back to work so I would have a nap when I got in from work and then was back in bed for about 10pm but thankfully this wore off at about 12 wks. This was the only pregnancy symptom I had and have only just started to feel pregnant because I can feel little bump move and no longer fit in my original clothes.

Nicola  - thinking about you hun  

TQ - posted response on yorkie thread already   Is great to have you back 

Tiny  - not long to go bet your really excited. Have you got everything sorted for bubs' arrival? Sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead 

Scooby, Karen, Katy, Leanne  - apologies if i have missed anyone else, hope you and your little ones are all keeping well xxx

Chat Soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
So glad people are posting again. I was starting to get worried as it was so quiet on here.

Kelly - I have another scan at nine weeks - 10th December and then 12 weeks on New Years Eve. I am no finally starting to chill a little, although I would still like to feel pregnant.

Tiny - You are brave having visitors - especially twins!!! I hope you do noe get too tired.

Nicola - Is your follow up appointment on Monday - good luck.

Love to evryone else
Karen


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

bump, we were falling off the first page, we can't be having that  

Hope you are all well, how are all your lo's and bumps?

Hope everyone who is going through treatment or having appt's is going ok,  

Just passing through while the little one's are sleeping at long last. Need to ring my mum.

How is everyone doing with christmas, I am so far behind its not funny.

Love to all.
xxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi TQ - I am very organised got all the pressies just need to wrap them. Bump is growing slowly, am growing side ways instead 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well on this lovely Monday morning xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

bump, we had fallen all the way off and half way down the 2nd page.

hope your all ok.
xxxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

bump again, took me a while to find us.
hope your all ok.
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oops took me ages to find you all 

TQ ~ Saw your post on another thread, please take it easy hun  here if you fancy a chat. I hope DH has decorated your tree whilst you supervised  You all ready for Christmas 

Tiny ~ Think you can only have about a week left  where did that time go  How you feeling  You all ready 

Ladybella  ~ How you doing 

Karen ~ Hope Uni is going OK 

Katy ~ How are you and Alex  All set for Christmas 

AFM we are all ready for Christmas, having a little Christmas Party for Z and 5 of his little friends this week, going to do some games and have lots of cake  

xxx


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Thanks scooby - I am holding on in there, got the girls, tal and DH to keep me going.As for christmas, almost sorted still got some present's to get, going to do that on wednesday got the day off work, so I can at least potter at my own pace.  The tree is still outside, think it will go up about wednesday, it was an impulse buy   I only went to help my friend, and get some fresh air, and I can back with a tree   the look on DH's face was priceless, we had agreed not to buy a real one this year with the girls being into everything, and climbing everything.  But it was too pretty to leave. 

Hope Z enjoy's his party.

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello Girls  
Sorry not been on for ages, no excuse    Been twotiming you on other sites and on ******** mainly. Hope you can forgive me! 
Hope you are all ok.

Hi TQ 
Sorry you have not been well, hope you feel better soon. Been following your status on **, lovely pics of your girls on there.

Hi Leanne
Love to you and your twins xxx 

Hi Scooby 
Uni is no longer as of 2 weeks ago. I wasn't enjoying it after a few weeks in school and decided it wasn't for me so withdrew from the course. 
All the planning was the bad thing. The kids were lovely and I loved the teaching but was taking 5 hours to plan for each lesson. They did say that the planning gets quicker but I didn't have all that time to devote to it at the moment unfortunately. They said I could always apply again and they would take me if I wanted to go back when Thomas is older but I don't think I will to be honest. I've been spoilt getting good money working 9-5 all my life and not used to having to commit every evening and weekend as well for no more money (How lazy do I sound!?) I suppose I should have expected it but maybe I was in denial...  I am looking for a part time job now maybe 20-30 hours a week. Got an interview later this week. 

Hi Kelly 
Hi to your bump! How are you doing?

Hi KarenK 
How are you? 

Hi Nicola 
Been seeing you on ** anyway haven't I    Hope you are ok. 

Hi Katy 
Looking forward to seeing you later this week.

Hi Tiny 
How are you? Did you have a nice weekend with your visitors? 


Thomas is great although keeps getting cold after cold since he started at childminders, building his immune system up I suppose.
We had a 1st birthday party for him last month which we all enjoyed. He is a little devil, running all over, climbing up everything he can find, he said "really" the other day and once he said one word he got carried away and now also says "yes" "no" and "kick kick"  not said mummy yet though!      

Bye for now
Love Karen
x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya All,

Tiny - not long now.....awaiting your news  Hope you and bubs are doing well 

TQ -   from your post on the yorkie thread. Hope you are well and all ready for Christmas 

Karen  - thats why I am a Tutorial Assistant, money is not brill but at least I don't have as much admin work to do as the tutors and I get to spend most of my time with the students. Hope the interview goes well, think it is good that you made the decision now and great that if you do change your mind in the future they would take you back  Me and bump are doing fine, is small enough so that I am comfortable and hoping it stays that way until nearer the time, feel baby move everyday now which is fab and dh gets to feel the kicks too. Hope Thomas gets well soon - bet its really cute now he has started saying words. Bet your looking forward to Christmas 

Nicola - hope you are keeping okay chick and already for Christmas 

Scooby  - how did the Christmas party for Z go? 

Katy  - how are you, not heard from you for a while hope your all okay xx

Leanne  - are you already for Christmas? xx

Karen K - how are you doing? 

Am already for finishing work the students finish on Thursday and got staff planning day on Friday so not long to go 
Handed my MATB1 and letter in to HR so will finish at the end of Feb with my holidays will be 34 weeks, so hopefully will get 5 weeks of rest before baby is due. Well thats the plan anyway but am sure that baby will decide when he/she wants to arrive 

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
We are still here  , speaking to baby now and encouraging them that now is a good time to come and meet us!! Due date Sat and I had thought they might be a bit early, trying all the usual things (not the   though, yet  ) Feeling good still, think iron might be a bit down so waiting for results of blood test - looking a bit pale! Baby is very busy and moving lots, several twinges but nothing that resembles labour - I don't think. 

Luckily all ready for Christmas so that is one thing not to worry about, Mum & Dad came at the weekend and it was really nice to see them - can't believe next time we see them will be with baby  , feels unreal still. I think I thought something would have probably happened by now as both my sisters had early babies and preeclampsia etc. so didn't really expect to get to over 39, feel really lucky as have been very well throughout. 

Come on Tiny baby....... xxxxx

Hi Kelly  , brill feeling baby isn't it? 

Karen - good luck with your interview, I can't remember was it a teaching qual that you were doing, I am guessing so from your post. Planning does get easier but to start with it feels as if hours go into a one hour lesson but planning does take a lot of time, there's no getting away from that.  Thomas sounds lively - 1st birthday - how brilliant and speaking - clever little boy. 

Hi Nicola how are you? 
What are both of your names on f/b - I am on there, don't do a lot on there but have been doing a bit more since being off. 

TQ - is your tree up?  We are all decorated, a bit earlier than normal but I took advantage of Mum and Dad being up so we all did it, DP doesn't really 'do' Christmas - he will next year I am sure  

Scooby - have a fab party. yes Saturday!!! Hoping for slightly earlier ideally. 

Hi everyone else, I hope you are all well and looking forward to Christmas. For those going through tx or waiting I know what a hard time of year this was, I clearly remember being in a 2ww this time 2 years ago and it makes it a lot harder, sending you     

I hope to get someone to post with our news when there is some!! 

Come on Tiny baby  

Tiny xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Tiny - IMd you my full name for **, could you IM me yours so I know it's you if you add me? Ta Karen x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Karen
I PMd you with my details via F/B - I can do it via here as well if you prefer, let me know. I sent a friends request but then sent a separate message with my details. 

Just off for reflexology - going to ask if she can push some encouraging points!!

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi. Just a quickie. Will do personals when am feeling upto it. Tiny and Kelly. Hope your both ok. Hi to everyone else. As for us, our ivf journey is over. We needed more tests done and just simply can't afford it. Will still pop in to see ya. tiny, you'll find me on Karen  friends. Will be nice to chat. Take care peeps x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry not posted for yonks, do read though to see how everyones doing.
Just a quickie before bubs stir from their nap.

Karen - Aww bless T, he sounds like a right little cutie. What about becoming a teaching assistant? My BIL is doing a teacher training course at the mo and he says it must be great to be a teaching assistant - much less planning etc to do than the teachers, turn up, do your job, go home - no marking etc. I've been thinking of doing a home learning course in becoming a teaching assistant. Would be great for you to have school holidays off when T is a bit older.

Tiny - Ooooh you must be sooo excited now, you could have a xmas day bubba - thats so exciting.

Nicola - So sorry hun to hear that you can't afford more treatment, it really is such a lot of money. Sending you big, big hugs   .

Kelly - Bet you're counting down the weeks til you can finish work. Have you started buying for the baby yet? Its so exciting baby shopping.

Big hello to everyone else too, must dash and wake bubs up or they won't want to go to sleep at bedtime, poor things are stuffed up with colds so not been sleeping to great last couple of nights.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Levin ~ How you feeling hun  You still under the weather   we get to soft play soon  

Tiny ~ Come on baby, can't wait for your news hun. We tried everything to get Z to come and it all failed  

Karen ~ Gosh sounds like alot of planning  Good Luck with the interview

Katy  ~ If your reading hun card went in post yesterday  Will see you in the New Year

As for us we had a little Christmas Party at home this afternoon for 5 of his little friends, was really good fun, everyone got on and had some nice cakes   We are all set for Christmas apart from last bit of food shopping 

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby - Feeling a bit better than i did the other day, just getting my voice back now but really tired, being poorly seems to have taken it out of me - can't wait til Jamey finishes work next week for xmas. Aww bet Z had a lovely time at his christmas party this afternoon, taking these 2 to their playgroup xmas party tomorrow but can honestly say i'm not looking forward to it as there will be about 30 kids running wild.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone
Just a really quick message as I only have 3 minutes  of bettery left in my laptop and can't find the charger,
So glad to hear you are feeling good Tiny. 
Kelly -  it must be so nice to feel the baby move every day.
Nicola - So sorry to hear your journey has come to an end. Thinking of you at this sad time.
Karen - Hope Thomas is okay
Everyone else - Hello
I am now nearly ten weeks and starting to finally get a little excited.
Speak soon when I have more battery
Love Karen K


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies

Tiny I am Fbook too, I am on Karen's list of friends my pic is me sat with the two girls on my knee, I am in a blue top with a lake behind me. Hope you are feeling ok chuck, the tree is up, decorations are sparse though as I have two little girls and a rabbit that think they are brian blessed, and will be the next to conquer everest, my tree is not safe,  

Karen - sorry to hear about uni chuck, at least you gave it go, and thats the main thing, what kind of job have you got your interview for?

Scooby - glad Z's party went well, is he looking forward to christmas, we have been deciding on whether or not to take the girls to se santa can't decide if it will scare them.

Hi to everyone else, was hoping to have done more personals but I hear little stirings from upstairs.
Take care ladies.xxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Tiny - I am on fbook too on Karen, Nics and Hannahs my pic at the mo is of my birthday cake - yummy - but may change it to a pic of my pooch in her santa outfit later this week  

Will be back to do personals when have more time - nipped on at work - yippee only one more working day to go then two weeks off  

Luv
Kelly


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Kelly, Nicola and TQ -  I must be being really dense but can't find you at all on Karen's list on f/b- she hasn't yet confirmed me as a friend but I can still see her friends    Nicola - there were several Nicola type names so wasn't sure which one was you? I can IM you all or if you want to let me know then I will put you as friends.  Can't even find a pic of a cake   thanks

Kelly - hope your last day tomorrow is good. 

Nicola - I don't know what to say to you, what a hard hard decision - do you definitely feel it is your final decision? It is so wrong that our decisions can be so determined by things out of our control and that the NHS doesn't fund more. Sending you lots of   

TQ   re your tree, hope it is surviving! 

Hi Karen K - getting to 12 weeks definitely feels like a  , we were pretty cautious up to then but also wanted to enjoy every minute. 

Leanne - hope you are feeling better and that the party was good, my sis was taking my nieces and nephews to theirs today as well, hope they had a nice time. Really really hoping baby will be here before Christmas!!! 

Scooby - sounds a fab party, well done for being ready for Christmas. 

Really thought baby might come last night - we went out for an impromptu meal (not a curry  ) and baby was SO active when we got back and I felt SO heavy and awkward and kept having quite strong twinges I really thought things might start but they didn't. We are ready for baby now, keep hoping they will come soon, trying not to think too much about the process that gets them here   but feeling quite calm about it all actually, just hoping the snow doesn't cause any problems. 

Reflexology was great again yesterday and she did what she could with my uterus and pelvic area but she can't do the labour priming until 40 weeks so really hoping, if baby hasn't come along by then, that she has a cancellation for Saturday when she can do it - whatever that involves!! 
My DP works in Rotherham so let me know if your weather turns awful so that I can tell him to get home    That's my main worry now is that DP can't get back or is longer than I hope and I am here by myself in labour!!  

Hi to everyone else, tea and cake call I think. I was going to cook today - cakes!! But have done ironing instead - cooking tomorrow if baby not on way I think. 

Love
Tiny xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Tiny - I'm confused cos I have confirmed you as a friend on ** - at least I think it is you lol


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Arghh, I don't know now - I have now sent another friends request I think to the right person - do you want to check now 

I am getting confused   doesn't take much  

xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just wanted to send you all  while I can - in case things start moving!!! Doesn't seem much hope of that at the moment.

Here's a little card for you all 
http://www.jacquielawson.com/preview.asp?cont=1&hdn=0&pv=3111930

Lots of love
Tiny xxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls, Havent been on for ages, just wanted to see how you all are and wish you all a Merry Christmas!

Tiny ~ Wow look at you hun, I blink and you're overdue!  Any more twinges? Has your reflexologist done her labour priming yet? That sounds interesting!  Sounds like you're all ready and just waiting now..I'm sure it won't be long now.. You must be so excited, its a lovely time of year to be getting an extra special present!!

Kelly ~ How are you doing? Hope you're enjoying the Christmas holidays and getting your feet up. You sound very organised, and wow, Feb will soon be here and you'll be on your mat leave, yes babies have a funny way of arriving early if you're not quite ready or making you wait if you are all set! Alex was 2 weeks early but we'd been warned he would be early so we were all prepared really.  Did you decide to find out the sex? 

Karen K ~ Hope you are doing ok too. How many weeks are you now? Hope all is well. 

Nicola  ~ Really sorry to read your news hun. That must've been a really tough decsision to make. Sending you and DH big hugs.  

Karen ~ How are you hun? Was really nice to see you and Thomas the other day. We'll have to do it again soon. Any more news on the job front? 

Scooby ~ How are you and Zac? The Christmas party sounds lovely. We'll definately have to get together in the New Year, I got your card by the way, thank you 

Leanne  ~ How are you and your lovely twins doing? Hope they have recovered from their cold, there are some nasty bugs going round at the minute, Alex seems to have had a couple of bad ones too. 

Hi T.Q ~ How are you and family? Hope you have caught up and are all ready for Crimbo now! 

All ok here, Alex has got bronchitis poor mite but he is ok, we dressed him in a little santa outfit tonight to deliver all his little friends presents, it was soo cute!

Have you all got lots of snow then, theres loads here, infact its snowing agin right now.Very Christmassey!

Really hope you all have a fantastic Christmas!

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx

​


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Just a quick one to wish you all a



Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Aw bless him  Yep definately arrange a get together in the New Year.

Tiny ~ Hope things start moving for you soon hun

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just popping on to say a very Happy Christmas to everyone!

Can't wait to welcome Tiny's baby over the Christmas period  

I am just gonna pile all Thomas's pressies up ready for the morning. DH is already in bed as he has eye infection so hurts him to keep his eye open! 

I didn't get the job last week that I had an interview for but the interviewer called me with feedback and I came second out of 5 interviews and 74 applications!!!!    so he advises me to apply again for a slightly different that's coming up in January.  
It would be nice to be a teaching assistant but the pay is not enough for what we need me to earn unfortunately    

Have a lovely Christmas and I hope 2010 brings you all health and happiness  xxxxx 
Karen
x


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I am new to FF and i am recieving treatment at Care Sheffield.
I am still getting used to using this site.

I am due to start my down regulation medication for our 1st IVF cycle on new years day, i am excited and nervous.
Is there anything anyone thinks i should know about what to expect?

We have decided to have to embryo's put back as since we found out the IUI hadnt worked we havent been coping to well and dont think we could cope with seeing another  and we have also decided to have the accupunture done when they put the embryo's back, has anyone had the accupunture? did it work or not work?

Hope all is well ladies

Love Caroline
x x x  x x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Caroline there's an acupuncture thread here, worth a read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Here's a rough guide to the IVF procedure ... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27660.0

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hiya Ceri

Thank you so much i will have a read of both now.

Love Caroline
x x x   x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi charlie

posted to you on the yorkie thread, I had acupuncture with Matthew binks on thorne rd, a couple of the girls from doncaster have seen him. He is fantastic, I found it really useful, and he know's so much about IVF, he not only does the acupuncture but he gives you some great advice on how to get through it all.
this is the link to his website
http://www.binksacupuncture.co.uk/index.htm

Hope you all had a wonderful christmas and got spoilt rotten by santa. Santa left the girls a little extra................. chicken pox, poor maisie looks like she has been pebble dashed, Lily has yet to get any spots, but I am sure she won't be far behind.

Take care ladies.
xxxxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Caroline 

I had accupuncture with our first cycle but that wasn't done at CARE we found an independent lady that did it but it wasn't to be  Everyone reacts differently to the medication so its hard to predict what to expect. I would say just take each day at a time and the Nurses etc at Care are lovely  When you start stimms you will have to go for blood tests every other day normally and then when you reach a certain point you will get a scan as well  If you have any questions ask away 

Karen  ~ Happy belated birthday, hope you had a nice day

xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

TQ  ~ Posts crossed there  Oh no chickenpox  its just one thing after another hun  Did you have a good Christmas  Did the girls get lots of pressie's 

Tiny  ~ How you doing  You still with us 

xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Scooby 
I feel miserable that I am 36! I hate birthdays hahaha


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Tequila queen: Thank you, i will look at Matthew binks on thorne rd and we will look into it tomorrow . sorry to hear Santa left one of your girls with chicken pox 

Scooby: Thank you but you might regret saying if i have any questions ask away...i am one of these people who likes to know what and when things are happening and be in control so as you can imagine IVF is just a nightmare but i am getting use to suppose i will have to as with a baby i cant always know what and when things will happen. The nurses are so great at care i cant beleive how lovely they are 

Love to you all
Caroline
x x x   x x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi scooby

The girls had some many presents it looked santa's grotto had expolded, did'nt help I bought lots of little extra's christmas eve,  
Had a lovely christmas thanks, did you? Did your little fella get everything he wanted?

Hi Karen - 36 is nothing chuck,   did you have a good christmas?

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Welcome Caroline - I remember how daunting it all is and how you want to do anything that might help. As you can see from our history we tried DIUI for some time and each BFN gets harder and harder  . Though IVF terrified me - I hate needles and any medical procedure - we did feel there was more control and more information. If I could have faced accupuncture I definitely would have had it, a friend on here had it with DIUI and she got a BFP - she thought it helped. I did what I could - mainly to keep positive and help me to relax but seriously considered accupuncture but just didn't think I could do it - I would go for it - it seems you need to find a specialist with a track record - good luck. You start tx on my birthday!!! The nurses there are great, can't fault them at all - I asked LOADS of questions at every appointment and they don't mind - I always take a list. 

Hi everyone else- sounds like good Christmasses were had all round, sorry TQ that Maisie has chicken pox, hope she gets better soon, I know you have probably heard it loads and doesn't help them but they do say the younger the better - at least it is gone then! 

36 feels quite young to me now Karen   - 38 on Friday!!! Baby might join me! Hoping they will be here before. Sorry you didn't get the job - but great feedback to get that far. 

Scooby - yes, can't believe it but still here in one piece, as people keep saying. 9 days over now. Getting anxious as REALLY don't want induction and time is running out, feeling quite positive today even though m/w couldn't do sweep again - my cervix isn't playing  She gave us some pressure points to massage in addition to what we are doing already and felt positive that at least we are doing what we can. Baby was in a good position and engaged, on Sat not in such a good position and not fully engaged - they must move in and out as they were engaged before. Really really hoping that things start moving naturally soon, we will go on the induction list tomorrow   either for Thur or Sat I think - we haven't decided what to do yet. They will let us go to 42 without a consultation, really not sure what to do, they would scan to check placenta and water so we would know that all was still OK, really difficult decision, let's hope it is one we don't have to make.   We expected baby to be here for Christmas so hadn't expected these kind of decisions at all - not sure why. Any thoughts would be gratefully recieved!! 

Take care all and hello to people I have missed 
Love 
Tiny and Bump (who needs to start coming into the world now!!)
xxxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Tiny: thank you so much, I hate needles to but I feel like I have to do the accupuncture or I will never forgive myself if we didn't and it don't work. When our first iui failed I was so sacred and told Adam that I didn't want the ivf as there is more control but but I felt that there was none of the natural process left in the ttc area and o seen that as a bad thing but then he was like but your body doesn't seem to like natural so he helped me see ivf as a good thing. I am known for my list of questions I just give her the list and she writes answers on the paper so if I get overloaded with information I can look back at them later. The nurses are fantastic at care, so patient too. We ate definately going with accupuncture Adam said today no matter how much it costs we will do it, so its a good day for the 2 of us maybe a good day for you for another reason too. I hope your baby makes an appereance soon come baby mummy wants to meet you, what you having?

Love to you all, take care
Caroline
X x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tequila queen said:


> Did your little fella get everything he wanted?


Hmmm I think there are a few things left in the ELC catalogue that he didn't get    It looks like a shop here at the moment and we counted this morning 10 more pressies to open   He has a ball pool in the playroom well that is going to be taken down today to make some space and once the Christmas Tree has come down that will also give us more room back. I am thinking he has got lots of ELC Happyland Stuff (mainly from us) about putting it in the loft as he isn't really into it at the moment  Fav toy is a wooden glockenspiel and my parents bought him table and chairs and he loves to sit at the table and do "things".

How's Maisie doing 

Caroline ~ Honestly ask away, I also feel its better to know what you are expecting 

Tiny ~ I found its the not knowing as to "when" baby would arrive the worst time    he / she arrives before your birthday.

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny ~ Just a few things that we tried (that I don't think helped us) but they may help you. Bouncing on a birthing ball, , pineapple or a hot curry  

Walking is also another good one, I walked a few miles round our estate each night trying to persuade him to come  

If your unsure then go for sooner rather than later as induction can take a couple of days to work for some people 

I think Karen went 42 weeks before Thomas made an appearance 

xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Scooby - we are trying most of those but will def continue. Haven't managed  , we tried but I think all the pressure was not conducive!! 
We are going for a walk later, trouble is around here pavements and roads are still way to icy to walk on safely - we are next to a playing field so will walk around that in our wellies!!  

We are booked in for induction on Thur but might move that, they will monitor baby closely from that point to check placenta and water and obviously if anything was looking wrong then we would do whatever they told us! . I am just so worried about it, getting into a bit of state now   which isn't helping baby to come I am sure.  I think the fact that it is all around Christmas and New Year hasn't helped and my birthday as well   We were so convinced baby would be here by Christmas but obviously way to snug in there. DP talked to the hospital this morning as I was in a bit of  a state, might ring them a bit later to talk it through and be clear on our options. 

Caroline - I think if you can face acupuncture I def would, there are some reflexologists that specialise as well but I think acupuncture has higher success rates.  Good luck with it, it is a very draining process and very emotional and I think anything that helps you cope with that is good. You sound like me with your lists!!   Really good that you have such a supportive partner as well. We don't know what we are having so it will be a surprise. 

Hi to everyone else
Tiny xxxxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi ladies
Good morning
Sorry for my spelling I am on my mobile

Tiny: I am so excited for you I really hope he/she comes soon. We are def going for accupuncture, just gone to see a accupuncturist in doncaster frenchgate and we didn't know what to make of it, its called Dr. TCM he asked if I ovulate I told him I not regularly then asked if my AF is regular told him no then he went on about Ying and Yang and that by me not having regular AF's its my bodies way of telling me its not ready then asked to look at my tongue and then said I had a chicken defiency
What you think ladies?

Love 
Caroline
X x x


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi charlie,

Matthew use to look at my tongue too, think we paid about £30 per session, like I say he was fantastic, and he knows so much about IVF and acupunture as he has specialised in it. Not sure about that Mr TCM in the frenchgate.  But I can really recommend Matthew binks, just checked back I posted his web address on post yesterday.  Ask as many questions as you want chuck, I too am someone who needs to know everything.  Iam petrified of needles, but it was ok, and no where near as bad as I imagined, good luck hun.

Scooby - had maisie at the doctors this morning, poor thing is peppered, he gave us some cream, and I bought some antihistamine and eurex(sp) apprently ease's itching for 10hrs. She is not well in herself even though the spots are broken, she is not sleeping, and whimpering in pain. Lily is very unsettled too.

Tiny - not movement yet hun? 

xxxxxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Tequila queen: thanks we wasn't happy with what that Dr tcm said he was very pushy didn't even want to do a consultation, if he could of done he would of had some needles in me today. We are going to go with Matthew will phone him when he re-opens after new year thank you. I had loads of questions to ask but I can't seem to think of any at moment will get back to you when I remember, that's why I make lists  
X x x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone - My it is very busy on here today.
I hope everyone had a good Christmas.
Welcome to the site Caroline.

Tiny - any news yet? - we are all so excited!
Kelly - Are you okay. I have not seen you post lately.
TQ -How is the chicken pox house?

As for me - well we have our 12 week scan tomorrow - so excited but so nervous as well. I can't believe we have got this far.

Will post tomorrow if I can to let you know the results.
Love to everyone
Karen K


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi only Karen K again
Forgot to ask - does anybody know why my ticker has turned into an address bar and how I can get it back?


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Karen: Thank you and good luck with your 12 week scan let us know. When I added my ticker it added as the address and not the ticker but a few peoples are doing it  so if anyone knows how to turn it back please let me know 
Love 
Caroline
X x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~  with your scan tomorrow  Try doing your ticker again I think some of them are just playing up.

Tiny ~ If your unsure and really worried then can they not start the induction earlier 

Caroline ~ Hmmm the accupuncturist I saw also analysised my tongue and also felt my pulse and "other" pulse, but if you think he is pushy try someone else, you have to be comfortable with who you chose.

x x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Karen ...  saving your ticker from Lilypie as  "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" instead of HTML code seems to work.


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all 
Scooby: thanks we both did feel right with the one we saw today, we are going to go with Matthew Binks as recommended by a few of you 

Love
Caroline
X x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All
Gosh there is nothing on this telly and it is freezing tonight  

Tiny - I see on ** you have been to the pics tonight, hope you enjoyed the film.  I know how you feel going overdue.  I went in to hospital to be induced at 11 days overdue and induction did not work (was having prostin gel inserted and sweeps for 5 days with no change). At 15 days overdue I was bored with being stuck in the hospital and getting worried about baby (I had very bad pregnancy induced hypertension so was on beta blockers to bring blood pressure down) so I asked for elective c-section and got it on 42+2 and it was great. So relaxing! and only hurt for 48 hours (and I missed out on any labour pains) - I preferred my tum having stitches to my ladybits! hahaha. My cervix was completely unfavourable throughout the induction process so they couldn't even attempt to break my waters.  Don't worry about induction though, it is fine, you just go in and have gel inserted to soften your cervix and it worked on most ladies I went in with and they went into labour that night and had their babies as normal, but I was resistant to the gel for some unknown reason which is quite rare.  We tried everything before induction - sex, curry, pineapple, bouncing on birthing ball, I was on my hands and knees cleaning floors for days and nothing worked. I walked all round Pontefract hospital day and night while I was stuck in there.  That's why I said to you just lie on sofa and take it easy!  I would wait until 13 or 14 days late if you can as induction might have more chance of working quickly - but rely on your own maternal instinct. If you are at all worried go in sooner, if you think all is well then go in later. I got really stressed by 12/13 days and then when I got to 14 days over and they started monitoring me and baby non stop I had had enough and had him through the sun roof. You've had some braxton hicks though haven't you - I'm sure something must be happening for you. I never had any braxton hicks. xxx 

Charlie - Welcome hun, hope everything goes well for you. Sorry I have never had acupuncture or chinese medicine so can't help with that but will be pleased to help with any IVF questions you have xxx 

TQ - Christmas was great except DH was poorly, first conjunctivitis and his eye was closed (looked like I had given him a black eye lol) then when he took antibiotics for it they made him ill and he couldn't eat anything without being sick or having to run to loo - so like most men who are ill he moaned all christmas and couldn't do any cleaning up etc so it was all left to me.... but apart from that, was great to see T with all his new toys and spend time with family. Sorry about the chicken pox hon, hope you have a better year health wise in 2010 xxx 

Karen - Good luck for your scan - tell us all about it won't you. Hope you get some nice pics. 

Scooby - Yes we have had to put loads of toys away as well. Our house is completely taken over by toys.  I put T's ball pool away ages ago as it was doing my head in picking balls up all the time!  T has got Happyland farm (got it for his birthday) and he loves it. He seems to like his "my first shop" that we got him for christmas and I have bought him some play food that he thinks is hilarious, particularly the fake broccolli.  

Bye for now 
Karen
x


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Karenm28: thank you so much, how did any of you from care Sheffield deal with going getting your ticket early in the morning? What was the longest time you waited? After appointment in the morning are we safe to make our way home bearing in mind it takes us about 2 hours in total to get home, we won't be needed at clinic again in same day will we?

X x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Charlie - I worked flexi time on my second treatment cycle so tended to go down later in the time slot and they would have put the tickets away when I got there so I would just go in last and I didn't have to wait long at all because most people want to get in early. I had to see a certain nurse (Tracey) anyway who was best at taking blood as I have rubbish veins so would have to wait for her sometimes. On my first treatment cycle I went early and you can see everyone in the carpark waiting to pounce as soon as they open the doors and then about 5 couples run in and grab for a ticket trying to get in there first    I think I probably had to wait half an hour or something usually but not much longer than that normally. They are very efficient and it runs like a conveyor belt! You go in for bloods and then off you go home or back into waiting room to wait for internal ultrasound if you need it (when you have been stimming a week or so), then you can go. 

You are then fine to go home, what happens is they take your blood while you are there and then test everyone's samples when you have gone home during the day. Then you have to ring between a certain time in the afternoon on a special results line and they will tell you then whether to keep on the same amount of meds or change the dose you inject that evening. It used to be a pain getting through on the results line because it is open for an hour and everyone tries to ring at the same time so it is always engaged.  

Hope this helps
K
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a quickie as off to bed after cinema - good film, bit violent for my taste but good - Sherlock Holmes. 

Charlie - we had over an hour to travel to Care - usually the wait wasn't too bad to be honest, they have got the system quite well worked out. Yes, you can go home after bloods and scan (if required). Some days are definitely busier than others. 

Karen - thank you for the information, we are still undecided as to when to go, we need to decide tomorrow really, time is really flying now! Baby was very very active in the cinema and several twinges - sometimes I can't work out which are BH and which are just baby moving and stretching - is that mad??   Hoping the noise in the cinema might have encouraged them out, also using pressure points for massage that the midwife showed us. 

Scooby - I am worried about the induction process so considering holding on and going a bit later than Thur - such a hard decision, just thinking baby will come when they are ready - as somebody said on another thread babies don't forget to be born!!  But obviously I know things can start to not be so good for them and at the end of the day baby is the most important. 

Might ring a midwife friend of the family and see what she thinks. 

 baby come and meet us tonight (or at least start meeting us tonight!) We have waited so long now we just want to meet you for real. I keep talking to baby so hoping it might work  

Night all, hope to post with news next   
Tiny xxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Morning ladies

Tiny: we went yo watch Sherlock Holmes to yesterday too, we loved it but I do have to agree there was a lot of violence in it. Tbh I am not looking forward to go early on the mornings because I don't like busy places but saying that early is better for us really, I wish things were simpler. I hope baby is at least on its way to meet you.

Karenm28: I work in a nursing home so at moment I work 27.5 hours or above but when having treatment I am having to take my hours down to 22 hours a week which means I will work 2 12 hour shifts 1 each on a Saturday and Sunday, I can't do any hours through week as sometimes with trains and buses it is impossible to get back to work in time for a shift we can do it after I finish work as its too late.

Love 
Caroline    
X x x


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

hi
just a really quick message to say all went really well with the scan. We can now finally get excited about it all. Off on holiday now. will post more on Saturday night
Love and happy new year to everyone
Love Karen K


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ Glad your scan went well. Have a good holiday.

Caroline ~ Early mornings were Ok for us too as I was travelling down south so just popped off the M1 did what I needed to and then got back in the car. The timings depended on when I got there, and there were always people queuing up outside the door even before 8am to get a ticket, the blood tests were generally really quick as they had 2 nurses on it was when you needed a scan that seemed to take longer, so I think the longest for me was an hour  and you will need to phone up normally after 1.30 to find out if there is a change in your meds but we never had to go back on the same day 

Tiny  ~ Hope there has been some movement for you today 

All decs have been taken down now and put in the loft, will give the house a really good clean in the next couple of days  Been out to lunch today and off out again tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Scooby: Thanks this is all good I am mainly worried about DH as he is doing his degree and in his final year so don't want him to miss to much time, he is like it will be ok I am way in front I am just a big worrier  

I am getting a little excited about starting d/reg on new years day is this weird? 
X x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Caroline ~ TBH I went by myself as it was easier so DH didn't have to take any time off work until EC  I took a magazine or book and just waited and then got back in the car.



charlie8addison said:


> I am getting a little excited about starting d/reg on new years day is this weird?


Er no not weird at all, its the fact that you are starting so its exciting ~ well that's my way of thinking about it. I get excited now thinking that we will be starting again 

You got any plans for tomorrow night  We are going out with friends at lunchtime then I think cooking a meal in tomorrow night 

x x x x


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Scooby: that's not a bad idea at all but I have never been on my own yet DH has always gone with me and I get worried I will get lost or something as we have to go by train then bus. DH is working tomorrow night as he works in a pub while he finishes his degree only 5 months left now, I can't wait I am so proud of him  but we ate having a party on our street so I won't be alone tomorrow night 
How has your day been? 

X x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

charlie8addison said:


> How has your day been?


Its been good, took all the christmas dec's down and put them back in the loft for another year  Out for lunch with BIL and GF and then playing at home. What about you 

I must admit I had to use sat nav everytime otherwise I would have got lost


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Scooby: I have been working all day so I am really tried, mentioned to DH about me going clinic on my own and he said it was up to me so I am going to go Mondays on my own then DH will go with me on Wednesdays and Fridays 

Hope your all well. I am off to bed as I am up at 6, goodnight ladies 

Love Caroline
X x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

​
may all your dreams come true!

Lots of love,

Katy and Alex.

xxxxxx​


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening Ladies

   HAPPY NEW YAER, ALL THE BEST FOR 2010   

Hope you all have a goodnight
Sending out lots of          energy
Love Caroline
x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just popping on incase I don't get chance later  



May 2010 bring lots of happiness and all your dreams be fulfilled

x x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

to everyone.

May 2010 bring everything you wish for

xxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi ladies

Tiny: no movement yet?    
Happy new year everyone, hope you all had a great new year

I am off to work in a hour and DH is to but he finishes at 7 and i finish at 8, i have got a lift home as there no buses so today for me is a fantastic day and the best start to the new year i could ask for, start d/reg today at 9 and even though we are both at work, we are able to spend sometime together. i have made a new years resolution and its to make sure we spend as much time together as possible as just a lately we havent been able too. 

Lots of love
Caroline
x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hope work isn't too dull today Caroline  Think we are off out for a walk later this afty once naptime has finished.

x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Caroline  - welcome to the thread look forward to getting to know you 

Tiny  - any news yet

Scooby, TQ, Karen, Karen K, Katy, Leanne, Nicola and anyone I may have missed hope you have all had a fab Christmas and New Year.

The last two weeks seem to have gone by in a whirl, am back at work on Monday but at least I have only got 8 wks to work before I finish again 

Luv
Kelly 
xxxxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Kelly: Hello and nice to meet you and looking forward to getting to know you too

Scooby: Thanks work wasnt to boring, it went rather quick too. How was your day and walk? How are you?

Well I did my first d/reg berselin injection last night, I hated it I don't feel like it went well at all like I did it wrong. I went from feeling fine to feeling drowsy and not with it within minutes, the site I did it is now burning up, red and hurting it was itchy does this all sound ok, I am absolutely sure I didn't do it right but DH says I did it just like when we practiced it at clinic. DH has just got up and told that i was twitching, tossing and turning all night.

A big  to everyone else, how are you all?

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

H+ello
Well we were heading over to Cheshire to visit friends today but got to the moors and turned back - traffic was stationary for miles on M62 and severe weather warnings - lots of snow - so we turned back and gave up - didn't want to risk getting stranded for hours.

Hi Everyone

Caroline - itchy and red sounds normal - they aren't all like that though - I found a few jabs were like that but others ok. I'm sure you did it ok as long as all the drug went in to you thats all that matters. I didn't really get any side effects from the buserelin. A couple of hot flushes that's all. The "not with it" feeling might be due to the stress, the first jab is the hardest, you will get used to it and each jab is easier. I felt really faint after my first one but never again, it was just the stress I think. 

Love to all
Karen
xxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Evening ladies

Karen: i wouldnt of liked to have been stranded either. glad the itchy and red is normal and that they arent all like it and that it does get easier it probably was stress like you say. yeah all the drugs went in my leg so thats good and i am just thinking and remembering why i am doing this and what the end result is i just hope it is what we want x x x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

no news from tiny yet, baby reluctant to make an appearance despite gentle persuasion. 
I'll keep you posted


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us posted Spooks, I can't wait to hear about baby Tiny
xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Just checking for news on Tiny but none yet?    Hope she is ok and that baby Tiny is on the way (and not deciding to stay in there forever like my Thomas did!    ) 

Well Christmas and new year over now (again) DH is back to work tomorrow - I'm just waiting for some more jobs to appear online next week that I can apply for as not many have been added to the job sites over the holidays.  
In the meantime I'm doing my IT Level 3 course (Advanced Microsoft Word, Excel etc)  in the hopes it will improve my job prospects and I'm starting a breastfeeding peer supporters course in 2 weeks so I can volunteer to help. Just 2 hours a week for 10 weeks.    I have 2 possible "customers" on the way as my 2 sister in laws are both pregnant so am gonna be an auntie for the first time and the second time in 2010!  

I gave Thomas his last booby feed 5 days ago - I was down to just a bedtime feed but we have finally dropped that now. Quite sad for me as I really enjoyed the closeness he gave us but he doesn't seem remotely bothered. He is such a little boy now, not a baby.  He is having aptamil follow on milk in a cup at night instead as he doesn't like cows milk. 

Well bye for now, hope we get some news about Tiny soon

How are the jabs going now Caroline? xxx 
Love Karen
x


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Karen 
You sound busy like me with your courses I am at the moment I am doing my maths gcse then when finished that I have got my English gcse to do then an ICQ in IT all so I can leave the job I do now to eventually be able to do my dream job, good luck with your courses and I am sure a job will come up soon. That is so good about the breastfeeding peer supportors course. That is understandable you feel sad about doing your last booby feed . The injections have gotten better, I have gotten a bit quicker too so it don't take long now, the days are seeming very long and are driving me crazy 

Hope and tiny and baby are ok too, please make an apperance soon baby tiny 
Love 
Caroline
X x x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Tiny's update 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222909.0


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just running past to see if there is any news .......

*Congratulations Tiny and DH

on the birth of your little boy*​
               ​
               ​
Karen ~ Hope some more jobs come up this week. Great news on the peer support job.

Caroline ~ Hope your jabs are going OK. When are you back at CARE 

xx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Congratulations Tiny and DP on the birth of your beautiful baby boy
Cant wait to see pictures and hear about it
I hope mummy and baby are well

Scooby- Jabs are going well, getting better everyday and i look forward to doing them now. I am back at CARE on 11th January...ooo a week today  how are you?

Hi to everyone else

Lots of love
Caroline
x x x


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TINY & DH ON THE LONG AWAITED ARRIVAL OF YOUR BABY BOY


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, anyone fancy a bit more team spirit? Here's the details 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.msg3494680#msg3494680​


----------



## Karen K (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Tiny on the Birth of your baby boy - you must be so exhausted but on cloud nine.
Well done


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

​

Congratulations Tiny and DH

on the birth of your little boy!

Lots of love, Katy. xxx​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Caroline ~ How are your injections going 

Tiny ~ Hope your both doing OK 

Karen ~ How's the job situation 

Katy ~ How's you and A 

Well more snow over night here and its now too deep to play out with Z as its over his wellies


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Eveing ladies 

How are you all?

Scooby- The injections are going well they dont bother me now  How are you and Z?


AFM- today we dediced to brave going to medowhell but it werent hell today as everybody was staying home, so got myself some new slippers and wellies and had a nice dinner with DH so had a good day considering the weather, we went to medowhell as a part dry run to see if it was ok getting there as our clinic is 1 stop past there as i was sacred we wouldnt be able to get there and we are there for our baseline scan and bloods on monday if my AF shows up before then i hope it does 

Lots of love 
Caroline
x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Caroline ~ We are good thanks  We took a walk out today with Z in one of those backpack things 

Don't be surprised if your AF is late, they normally are for some reason  

xx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Scooby- I bet that was a nice walk without struggling with the pushchair , I have been taking provera since new years day I take the last one tomorrow and I took it last time when we had our iui in October and 3 days after stopping taking it my af came so hoping that same happens again 


x x x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya peeps. Hope your all ok. Tiny, congratulations on birth of baby tiny x x  Caroline. Best of Luck  hunny. Nothin much to report here. In no mans land at the moment. take care. Nicola x x x


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Nicola- thanks hunnie 

X x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Caroline

Was it your scan today   How did you get on 

Sx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Scooby it was meant to be but my AF didnt show up and still hasn't either so i just have to wait for it to show up  how are you?

Caroline
x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Aw bummer ~ Its always the way, mine was always late each cycle I did  

Yes we are good ta

xx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Scooby- it is always the way, i think i just got my hopes up that the provera would work the same as last time when we did the IUI

glad your good

x x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Happy New year to you all. 

Thank you for all of your support and congrats. WOW - to have our little man home and know he is ours is so amazing but also pretty overwhelming and daunting. Can't really believe it still. 

We are settling in to knowing each other and he has been great. Been awful at times today having had several mins - felt like hours of   from him today and not knowing what to do!! Now he has settled again though and is angelic - oh, spoke too soon! 

Mostly during the day he is quite alert and awake, sometimes we have crying but often I think he just wants cuddles. He lost just over 10% of his birth weight on day 5 so they nearly didn't let us  out but because he had tongue tie and had to have some formula in hospital they said to monitor his feeding closely and wake him to feed which we did. They seemed happy as they knew he was feeding and is so alert and not a small boy - he is SO long!! He has gorgeous hair that all the midwives kept commenting on.  He put on 240g in 3 days so obviously feeding well, midwife check today was fine. One more midwife then H/V takes over. 

I will post more and will read back when I have time (um, realising that doesn't really happen!). 

We are loving getting to know our little man. He arrived at 6.11am on 4th Jan weighing 8lb 5 - really reluctant to come out (he was absolutely out of time 15 days late!) but the main thing is that he is healthy and well (may post birth story at some point but not the best of reads!). Mummy is still very very sore and can't sit down - really hoping this will ease soon as it limits positions with him - any recommendations to help with recovery from 3rd degree tear would be V welcome  Breastfeeding is going quite well - demanding but because I can't get comfy it is making it harder but the main thing is he is taking lots and putting on weight. 

We came out of hospital or the birth centre that we transferred to on Saturday (having been in all of this year!! We went in on my birthday 1st Jan and came out on 9th Jan)- coming out with little man in his car seat what a   moment (good  ) .  Sadly the snow has meant that family hasn't yet been able to visit but at least that has given us some time to get used to being at home with him. 

Probably a very disjointed post - Mummy brain!! Daddy is being great and really helpful, dreading Mon when he goes back to work to be honest

Oh dear better go, starting screaming again - just don't know what is wrong. 

Tinyxxx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Tiny - how brilliant to hear from you, looking to forward to seeing some pics   

Hi to everyone else - I am moving into the 3rd trimester now so getting nearer - 28 wks tomorrow feels like it has gone so fast. Had a scare on Monday as LO had not moved all day so ended up going to be monitored and all was fine the lines showed baby was moving lots I just could not feel them probably due to babys position. Was scary as we had just got used to a routine of baby moving around 6.30 in morning, 10.30am then lunch time and lots of movement at 9.30pm. Now babys movements are very slight and at random times, hopeing that we get back into a routine as it was easier to monitor. Anybody had the same thing?

See you all soon
Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Tiny- glad to hear that you and baby Tiny are doing great and cant wait to see some pics too 

Ladybella- sorry to hear you had a scare but so glad that all is good    and hoping that baby goes back into its old routine 

AFM- today i am very emotional and have ended up phone Care as i cant handle all this waiting not knowing what is happen so they said that if i havent still had my AF by wednesday then i am to go wednesday morning to have a scan and bloods to see what is happening but she said she thinks i am feeling the way i do because i have now been on Berselin for 14 days and was meant to start Menopur yesterday if things had gone to plan but is usally the case my body never does as its told...how i have been feeling is very tried, emotional (crying then shouting), restless, anxious, hot flushes then feeling very cold, and not sleeping only getting about 4 hours sleep a night at the most anybody who had berselin have any of these symptoms?

lots of love
Caroline
x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tiny ~ Great to hear from you, sorry you have what sounds like an awful birth  Have you tried laying down and feeding  Or you can get some ice pack type things to put inside your underwear which are supposed to help ease the pain 

Lady ~ Sorry you had a shock, its awful when you get into a routine and then they mess around, we ended up getting checked out a few times, but I had a doppler so got that out and listened for heartbeat  I always found a chocolate bar, glass of COLD water made him move or just poked him  

Caroline ~ Its awful when you think you know what is going on and when you are going for appointments and then your body messes you around, we had it each time and you just can't plan anything  I don't think the Berselin will be helping either  Have you got a relaxtion CD  I found this really helped me chill out and if I woke during the night then I put it on and sent me off to sleep.

Try and relax (easier said than done) and  AF comes 

xxxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Scooby- it is awful i am a person who likes to know what is going on and drives me mad if it doesnt go to plan and i have to stay in the house that drives me more mad as i hate staying in the house which is all i have done this week i havent been anywhere  no i havent got a relaxtion CD wish i did as i know it would work at the moment i wake up and just lay there trying to get back to sleep and end up fidgeting because i cant get comfortable thank you i am still  it comes  how are you doing? 


x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

just popping on to say hi while I have 5 mins. Hope you're all well.

Tiny ~ Fab to hear from you. Congrats again on your little man, its such an emotional time bringing them home isn't it, and the tiredness too! Sorry to hear that you are feeling really sore, I tore quite badly too so can sympathise with you, have you tried sitting on a rubber ring? I know it sounds daft but it does take the pressure off the bits that hurt!  Also an ice pack like Scooby said might help too. I remember Alex crying too in the early days and saying to dp omg whats wrong with him? Pretty soon you will learn what each of his little cries mean and get into some kind of routine with him.  You sound like you're doing a great job, hope your family can make it up soon.

LadyBella ~ Sorry to hear that you had a scare hun  but peased that everythings ok, the little tinkers, its so frightening when they go quiet on us. Whenever Alex had been quiet I used to drink lemonade and lie on my side, it worked everytime!  Can't believe you are 28 weeks!   are you doing ok otherwise?

Caroline ~ Sorry to hear af is messing you about, mine did too on the provera, its so frustrating when you just want to get started.  Fingers crossed she comes very soon, yeah I had similar symptoms on the buserilin too, not nice, hope you feel better soon, sending you a big hug. 

Scooby  ~ How are you and Z and D? Did you have a nice Christmas and New Year? We had a lovely one, just went too quick.  Will have to arrange that meet up, the boys will be at school at this rate!  will txt you to arrange a date. 

Karen ~ How are you all doing? Hows the Job hunting going? Let me know if you want to meet up again, and will organise something with Scooby too. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

All okay here, Alex doing well, running round, chattering away, such a little ball of energy, dont know where he gets it from! I should be a size 8 at this rate! 

Bye for now.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Yes we had a lovely Christmas, but yep it goes too quickly 

Yes definately up for meeting, once this snow has gone 

It really does make you wonder where they get the energy from   Oh well we keep eating the chocolates, as running around after him you need all the extra energy 

Is Alex into everything  I tell you, you need eyes everywhere  

xx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Katy- thank you and  too, still hoping and  it comes soon, glad to hear all is well with you 

x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening everyone

Tiny - Just seen your baby pics on ** - he is soooo lovely bless him. Congratulations and well done on the birth. With regards to the feeding I had a c-section so feeding positions were a bit tricky for me at first too but lying down in bed was by far the best for me. 

Kelly - Sorry you had a scare, glad everything is fine. Is definitely best to go up and get monitored if at all worried. I always found that crisps or choccy woke Thomas up if he was a bit too quiet.  I had to get monitored every other day from 38 weeks due to pregnancy induced hypertension and the cold water would never wake him up but I got wise and took a treat sized choccy bar and that always worked - He is still choccy mad! 

Caroline - Yes those symptoms sound quite normal. I remember getting hot flashes and being very emotional. Sorry your AF hasn't arrived. I remember mine was 2 or 3 days late when downregging. On my first cycle I downregged for nearly 4 weeks because had a holiday booked and had to stay on hold ready to start stimming when I got back. Doc Shaker said it doesn't hurt to downreg longer than normal - I know it is miserable for you though    You will be stimming before you know it xxx 


Hi Scooby and Katy and boys


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry couldn't finish last message, cursor got stuck  

Anyway. pleased to tell you all I got a job - well I had 2 interviews on Friday and got offered both. So the one I accepted was doing admin for a children's charity, working 25 to 30 hours a week flexi-time. Dead chuffed. Started on Monday. It's only temping but that's fine by me and pay covers our income deficit! 

So Katy I'm a bit limited as to when could meet but will certainly try. I'm working 5 days but I like it that way to be honest. Get's me up on a morning and I work 8.30 to 2 most of the week then pick Thomas up and we have the afternoon together. He gets to play with his "big brothers and sisters" in the mornings. His childminder has got a new baby coming to her now so he isn't the youngest anymore. He's growing up so fast!
My new job are fine with me doing my breastfeeding peer support course one morning a week so that's really nice of them but it turns out charities are like that - I've only ever worked for big corporates so it's a lovely change.

Bye for now 
Love Karen


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the hints everyone - I am doing fine otherwise. dh just gets so worried if he cannot feel little bump move too. Think its because the space in there will be getting sparce now so movements have changed and are not as sharp and fast as they used to be. 

Will be back to do more personals later am absolutely shattered so off for an early night.

See you all soon 
Luv
Kelly 
xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ Glad you had a nice Christmas, have you still got lots of snow then? mil lives in Leeds and she said it's been awful,loadsa black ice and snowed again over night.  Not too bad here, we did have it bad but its all gone now. Yeah Alex is into everything (given the chance! ) We call him Alex ants in his pants  What about Zac? You're so right about needing eyes everywhere. I think this is a hard work stage but really exciting too when they're saying new words and doing new stuff all the time, bless em 

Hi Karen ~ Yay congrats on your new job!  Well done, they sound lovely too. Sounds like it fits in great with Thomas's routine as well. Might be tricky fitting a meet up in then, let me know if you have a quiet week/day off and we'll get it organised. 

Hi Caroline and Kelly. 

xxxxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Karen- i was just about go bed and thought i will check on here before i do go bed so not really a long message as i am really tried  thanks i dont think i realised how exhausting it was going to be, when i spoke with nusre from care earlier i bet i sound like right stupid  as i brokedown in tears so she had to talk me through everything again but it did make me feel a little better and she said that i seem to have taken quite well from the drugs as with a some symptoms i am getting they are the ones where only a few people get them and thats why i will be like i am because i am bringing myself down all time by d/regging and that it sounds like my body is screaming out for some estrogen but we cant let it have any till stupid AF arrives but at least i know the meds are working well and i am feeling slighty better this evening 

 to everyone and I just want to say sorry to every for past couple of days for moaning all the time it seems like thats all i have done

Love 
Caroline
x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Caroline ~  it is really hard  here if you ever need a chat 

This is the CD that I got which really helped and they did really quickly delivery so it might be worth thinking about 

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html

/links

Katy  ~ Yep its now worse than the snow, the ice is lethal and you can't see it   Have been going out in welly boots for goodness knows how long now 

Karen ~ Well done on the job   Charities are alot more flexible but I guess its their nature. How you find the course


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Scooby-  Thank you so much i have just had a look at the website and all the other products, i really liked what i saw so i have ordered the CD, the IVF companion    i wouldnt want to put on you like that

Lots of love
Caroline
x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey hun you wouldn't be putting on me at all.  I know how hard it can be going through this  

Fingerscrossed it arrives early for you  

Just watching Dancing on Ice from last week  

You had a good day 

xx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you it means a lot to know i can talk to someone who has been through all this waiting  i hope it arrives early i would say it should be here by wednesday of next week, it wont matter that i have just started listening to it will it?  i know its a stupid question

Its been an ok day very tiring but everyday seems like that now, Adam had part of his final major project for his final year at uni delivered to uni today so we had to wait for that to arrive there i could of staryed at home but been at home on my own for the past four days couldnt cope with another one so maybe its mine own fault i am tried but i get tried when i go out and i get tried when i stay at home so cant win  how has your day been 


x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Caroline ~ How you doing today hun  You working this weekend 

We had a good day yesterday went to Waterbabies in the morning which he loves then played at home and nipped to White Rose to get some bits in the afternoon. Decided this morning htat we needed new glasses, mups etc so threw the old ones in the bin and then went shopping  Luckily we found what we were looking for.

Off out for a meal tonight. What you up to 

TQ ~  hun  great news on your Dad and also Lily.

xxx


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Scooby: hiya I am doing really well today, feeling loads better my AF arrived this morning I am so happy  work today has been great. Good job you found what you were looking for its good when that happens  tonight I am just going to go home and watch some tv then go bed where you off out for a meal? Have fun and enjoy  

TW: great news on your dad and Lilly  Congratulations on the new house  

Lots of love 
Caroline
X x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Great news that AF arrived Caroline

and pleased that your dad and lily both on the mend TQ

Glad you found some nice cups and glasses Scoobs 

Hi Katy, Hi Kelly, Hi Leanne, Hi anyone I have forgotten  

Gosh what a horrid weekend we have had, DH has been in pain on his bum since he got back from a business trip on Thurs and he went to docs on Fri, she thought it was piles and gave him some cream to use, anyway pain got worse and worse and wasn't piles, it was a very nasty abscess that has spread all over his bum, he had to be admitted to hospital for an operation this morning, general anaesthetic! I have been running back and forth all day cos he didn't have any PJs or slippers and I had to go buy some but nobody had any.  He is out of surgery as of 7pm and feels ok. Hopefully he will be out of hospital tomorrow or Tues at latest. A district nurse will have to come and change the dressing and put new packing in his wound every day for at least a week. Poor DH.  

Anyway sorry for me post, back in a day or two, hope everyone is ok
Love Karen
x


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi ladies

Karen- Thank you and aww never  poor DH i hope he is feeling better today and i hope he is home soon  

AFM- my scan went really well my lining is 4.3mm and there are no abnormalities on my ovaries so i start stimming tonight, i am on 150 I.U, is this good?  

Lots of love 
Caroline
x x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

oooh stimming already Caroline - 150?  Is that 2 vials?  They usually start you on 2 vials a day and see how you go.

DH is not home yet. He is waiting to be discharged at the moment, his dad is bringing him home, he has been signed off work for 2 weeks

Love Karen
x


----------



## charlie&amp;addison (Dec 22, 2009)

Karen- yeah they said start stimming as been d/regging for17 days now  yeah it is 2 vials i am so glad to hear that DH is ok and waiting to be discharged and glad he has been signed off work too  

lots of love 
Caroline
x x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224338.0


----------

